# Actividade Vulcânica 2018



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 15:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 15:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

*Eruption of Kadovar Is the First Surprise of 2018*
By Erik Klemetti | January 6, 2018 4:00 pm
20


*UPDATE JANUARY 7, 2018*: It appears that the 500-600 residents of the island have been evacuated, but details are sparse. Local reports suggest that half the island is covered in “lava”. I think this is actually a mistranslation or misunderstanding and that this really means covered in ash or volcanic debris. With the potential for pyroclastic flows hitting the sea around the island or even a landslide from the volcano failing, the Rabaul Volcano Observatory has warned that there is a potential for a tsunami to be generated if the eruption continues.

Strange Sounds@Strange_Sounds

First known #eruption of #Kadovar #volcano in Papua New Guinea #PNG prompts #evacuation of 500 people after sending a column of ash 7000 feet in the air http://strangesounds.org/2018/01/kadovar-volcano-first-known-eruption-papua-new-guinea-evacuation-picture-video.html … via @Strange_Sounds


Video of the eruption taken from a small airplane shows the dark grey plume (along with a white steam plume) from the crater. Much of the island looks to be coated in grey ash in the video and trees on the side facing the airplane looked to be stripped of foliage as well. Some areas looked like they may have already seen some minor pyroclastic flow activity as well. Local reports also mention ash falling on the nearby islands as well.

Kadovar is an andesitic volcano, so the lavas erupted are relatively sticky, meaning we likely could expect dome growth followed by collapse generating pyroclastic flows from the volcano if the eruption continues. This would be similar to the nearby PNG volcano Manam and Karkar. There are no confirmed historic eruptions from Kadovar, so there was little in the way of monitoring for the volcano prior to these new ash emissions.
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/r.../kadovar-eruption-surprise-2018/#.WlJPqa5l-aE


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 09:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Eruption of Kadovar Is the First Surprise of 2018*
> By Erik Klemetti | January 6, 2018 4:00 pm
> 20
> 
> ...



Este foi mesmo uma surpresa. Sem qualquer histórico de erupções, monitorização ou sinais que levassem os residentes a pensar numa erupção.


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

*Mount St. Helens Is Rumbling Again With 40 Earthquakes Since New Years Day*

Since New Years Day Mount St. Helens has experienced 40 earthquakes within its vicinity as aftershocks continue every few hours. The most powerful earthquake was a magnitude 3.9 that occurred around midnight west coast time about 5 miles from Mount St. Helens and 23 miles from the town of Morton.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 14:17)

The Weatherman disse:


> *Mount St. Helens Is Rumbling Again With 40 Earthquakes Since New Years Day*
> 
> Since New Years Day Mount St. Helens has experienced 40 earthquakes within its vicinity as aftershocks continue every few hours. The most powerful earthquake was a magnitude 3.9 that occurred around midnight west coast time about 5 miles from Mount St. Helens and 23 miles from the town of Morton.


E esse não costuma dar grandes avisos antes de entrar em erupção...


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 14:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E esse não costuma dar grandes avisos antes de entrar em erupção...


Hoje em dia está a ser muito bem  monitorizado.

Due to the eruptions of 1980-86 and 2004-2008, Mount St. Helens has had the best seismic monitoring network of all volcanoes in the Cascade Range. It is also the most seismically active volcanoes in the Washington and Oregon Cascades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:03)

The Weatherman disse:


> Hoje em dia está a ser muito bem  monitorizado.
> 
> Due to the eruptions of 1980-86 and 2004-2008, Mount St. Helens has had the best seismic monitoring network of all volcanoes in the Cascade Range. It is also the most seismically active volcanoes in the Washington and Oregon Cascades.


Pois pudera, com vulcões desses não se brinca! Aliás com a tecnologia existente hoje podem evitar-se grandes desgraças.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 16:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 10:14)




----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 10:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Não é todos os dias que se vê um evento destes.

Há 4 dias o aspeto da ilha/vulcão era este:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 13:39)




----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 14:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A cratera / caldeira do Sierra Negra é "apenas" a 2ª maior do mundo.

*HIKING THE SIERRA NEGRA VOLCANO IN THE GALAPAGOS ISLANDS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

*Ashes from a Russian Volcano Reached the Stratosphere (Video)*
Society » ENVIRONMENT | January 10, 2018, Wednesday  







Source: Wikipedia
The Shiveluch *Volcano* of Kamchatka has ejected a pylon of *ash* 11 kilometers above sea level, TASS reportedly referring to *Russian* vulcanologists. The announcement is made by scientists from the Kamchatka Volcanic Eruption Response Group of the Institute of Volcanology and Seismic Activity of the Far Eastern Department of the *Russian* Academy of Sciences.

Disposal took place on Wednesday morning. The height of the *volcano* itself is 3283 m. The *ash* has spread to the northeast at a distance of 32 km.

There are no populated areas, but for aviation in the area is marked with red code. Scientists say eruptions at a height of 10 or more kilometers can happen at any moment.

Besides Shiveluch, Klucevski shows increased activity of the volcanic peninsula. The giant *volcano*, since January 1, has cast dozens of pylons of steam and gases containing ash.

Shiveluch is the northernmost of the active volcanoes in Kamchatka and one of the largest in its territory. Its eruptions continue with short lulling periods since 2010. There is a steady increase in the lava dome, steam and gas, and avalanches of melted stones.

The *stratosphere* of the Earth is one of the uppermost layers of the planet's air coat. It starts at about 11 km above sea level.
http://www.novinite.com/articles/18...sian+Volcano+Reached+the+Stratosphere+(Video)


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

*Kadovar Declared High Risk Zone* - EMTV Online

http://www.emtv.com.pg/kadovar-declared-high-risk-zone/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 22:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 10:42)




----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 12:17)




----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 12:25)




----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 15:08)

*Geological Disaster Report January 11, 2018 (06:00 AM)*

*I. SUMMARY:*
Today, Thursday, January 11, 2018, Geological Disasters that occur as follows:

*1. Volcano
G. Agung (Bali):*
Based on the results of visual and instrumental data analysis and considering the potential danger threats, then on 27 November 2017 at 06.00 WITA status G. Agung raised from Level III (Standby) to Level IV (Awas). From yesterday to today visually volcano is generally covered with fog. Blowing white-gray medium-light intensity weak pressure reaches a height of about 500 m above the peak leaning toward the East. At night the light from the peak of G. Agung is not observed. The seismograph record of January 10, 2018 was recorded:


1 time Volcanic Earthquake (VA)
5 times Shallow Volcanic Earthquake (VB)
1 time Low-Frequency Earthquake (LF)
28 times Earthquake Blowing
Nihil Remote Tectonic Earthquake (TL)
Continuous tremor with amplitude 1-4 mm (dominant 1 mm).
The date of January 11, 2018 (00:00 - 06:00 pm) recorded:


1 time Volcanic Earthquake (VA)
1 time Shallow Volcanic Earthquake (VA)
Nihil The Local Tectonic Earthquake (TL)
5 times Earthquake Blowing
Continuous tremor with amplitude 1-2 mm (dominant 1 mm)
*Recommendation:*


Communities around G. Agung and climbers / visitors / tourists not to be on, do not climb and do not do any activity in the Dangerous Zone Zone within the area of G. Agung crater and in all areas within a 6 km radius of G. Agung crater
Estimated Zone Dangers are dynamic and continually evaluated and can be changed at any time following the most recent / recent G. Supreme observational data.
*VONA:* Last sent ORANGE color code, published on 08 January 2018 At 23:43 WITA, the eruption of volcanic ash maximum reaches ash height 5142 m above sea level or about 2000 m from the peak. The ash column is leaning towards the East and East.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 16:23)

*Indonesia's Active Mount Agung Volcano Imaged by NASA Spacecraft*





After a new small eruption sent an ash cloud 1.24 miles (2 kilometers) into the sky on Dec. 7, 2017, Indonesia's Mount Agung volcano quieted down. This image was acquired Dec. 8 after the latest activity by the Advanced Spaceborne Thermal Emission and Reflection Radiometer (ASTER) instrument on NASA's Terra satellite. The image shows vegetation in red colors. The summit crater has a hot spot (yellow) as detected by ASTER's thermal infrared channels. More than 65,00 residents continue to be evacuated from the volcano's danger zone in case of a major eruption. The image covers an area of 11 by 12.3 miles (17.8 by 19.8 kilometers), and is located at 8.3 degrees south, 115.5 degrees east.


----------



## vitoreis (12 Jan 2018 às 09:47)

*Stromboli volcano (Eolian Islands, Italy): very loud and bright explosion reported from last night*
Friday Jan 12, 2018 08:56 AM | BY: T





Example of a strong strombolian eruption at Stromboli from this morning (image: INGV Catania thermal webcam from 400 m Sciara viewpoint)
A very strong explosion seems to have occurred last night around 21:00 local time, friends of ours who are currently on the island reported. Thomas H. who at the time was in a house near the port (east side of island) wrote:

"_Last night, around 9pm, a very large detonation occurred at the mountain and the night sky was bright as day, even the window facing the sea towards the east was lit up... my girlfriend believed to hear rumblings from falling rocks, while I suspected this to be rather the sound of strong rain._"

(Original in German: "_Gestern Abend um 9 hats hier einen gewaltigen Donnerschlag am Berg gegeben und die Nacht war hell erleuchtet. ..sogar das Fenster zum Meer war taghell. Meine Freundin glaubte, polterndes Geröll gehört zu haben (auf der Ostseite !), ich ging eher von starkem Regen aus._")

No trace of such an eruption could be found on the available webcam images in the archive (which are only 3 minutes apart and have probably missed the event), except that they indeed show that rather strong eruptions continue to occur.
A few days ago, Thomas reported that strombolian activity from multiple vents continues to be very intense, with explosions every few minutes, including often large ones sending bombs to 2-300 m height.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 17:12)

*Sulphur Dioxide Observed On Kadovar*

08:00 AM - There Is Now A Significant Sulphur Dioxide Gas Being Observed On Kadovar.

January 12, 2018


There is now a significant Sulphur Dioxide gas being observed on Kadovar.

Visual observations from a Rabaul Volcano Observatory (RVO) observer on a boat, indicates the whole island is still receiving significant ash fall.

In a situational update from RVO say the fracture running down the summit dome to the coast has apparently widened, with vigorous steaming occurring from it.

While there is currently no ground based monitoring, it is anticipated that seismometers will be deployed by Sunday.

RVO said that the evacuated population currently on Ruprup Island is to be moved to the mainland, due both the risk from eruption and the logistics of supplying them.
https://postcourier.com.pg/sulphur-dioxide-observed-kadovar/


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2018 às 22:15)

*Evacuation in Philippines after volcano spews ash 2.5km into air*

 





6:28pm 13th January 2018 
(Updated 8:45pm 13th January 2018)

People in the Philippines have been forced from their homes after an active volcano spewed ash thousands of meters into the air.

The "steam-driven eruption" at Mayon volcano in Albay province started around 5pm local time on Saturday.

The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (Phivolcs) recorded an ash column 2,500 metres high.

Provincial disaster officials ordered the immediate evacuation of villages at the foot of Mayon due to the expected ashfall.

The lowest level one alert has been issued, meaning people are not allowed to stay within a six-kilometre "permanent danger zone", Phivolcs said.

Evacuees have been given shelter in local schools.

Officials said residents should protect against inhaling the ash, advising them to wear masks or cover their noses and mouths with wet clothes.

People living outside the danger zone but on the slopes of the volcano were warned to take precautions against potential roof collapses due to the weight of ash and rainfall.

Mayon last erupted in 2014.

It killed 1,200 people in February 1841 when lava flows buried a town.
https://www.wessexfm.com/news/world...ppines-after-volcano-spews-ash-25km-into-air/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

*Mais de nove mil pessoas retiradas devido a erupção de vulcão nas Filipinas*
HÁ 2 HORAS
Mais de nove mil pessoas foram retiradas da área envolvente do vulcão mais ativo das Filipinas, à medida que a lava começou a sair. Já esta manhã a lava percorreu meio quilómetro.

Partilhe




ZALRIAN SAYAT/EPA


Mais de nove mil pessoas foram esta segunda-feira retiradas da área em redor do vulcão mais ativo das Filipinas, à medida que a lava começou a sair da cratera, indicaram as autoridades da ilha de Luzon.

O Instituto de Sismologia e Vulcanologia das Filipinas (Phivolcs) aumentou, no domingo, o nível de alerta no monte Mayon para três, numa escala de cinco, o que indica um aumento da possibilidade de uma erupção perigosa. Renato Solidum, responsável daquele instituto, indicou que a lava percorreu cerca de meio quilómetro, já esta manhã, na encosta do monte, levando à formação de nuvens de cinza.

Pedras incandescentes e a lava na cratera do Mayon iluminaram o céu no domingo à noite, apesar das espessas nuvens, levando milhares de residentes a procurar abrigos. O Mayon, na província de Albay, no nordeste do arquipélago, registou cerca de 50 erupções nos últimos 500 anos.

Mais de 12 mil pessoas receberam ordens para retirar de uma zona de sete quilómetros em redor do vulcão e as autoridades advertiram a população contra as torrentes de lava e nuvens tóxicas. “É perigoso para as famílias ficarem no perímetro e inalar fumos”, declarou Claudio Yucot, responsável do gabinete regional de proteção civil.

Na última erupção do Mayon, em 2014, 63 mil pessoas foram retiradas da zona. Solidum acrescentou que neste momento “a lava está mais fluída do que em 2014, o que significa que a torrente pode descer mais e com mais rapidez“.

“Vemos semelhanças com as erupções que começam com torrentes de lava e evoluem para uma fase explosiva. É isso que vigiamos e por isso queremos proteger as populações”, sublinhou.
http://observador.pt/2018/01/15/mai...das-devido-a-erupcao-de-vulcao-nas-filipinas/


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Jan 2018 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

*First earthquake swarm under dormant Tenorio volcano, national park closed, Costa Rica*

Earthquakes under Tenorio started 5 minutes after a M7.6 earthquake hit north of Honduras at 02:51 UTC on January 10, 2018 (20:51 local time, January 9).

https://watchers.news/2018/01/12/fi...orio-volcano-national-park-closed-costa-rica/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 12:11)

*Voltaram os sismos ao vulcão Öraefajökull...
*
Thursday
18.01.2018 07:41:22 64.007 -16.645 0.5 km 2.0 99.0 2.1 km ESE of Hvannadalshnjúkur
Thursday
18.01.2018 04:36:47 65.019 -16.673 5.4 km 1.8 99.0 3.8 km WSW of Dreki
Thursday
18.01.2018 03:01:28 64.009 -16.608 5.8 km 0.0 99.0 3.7 km E of Hvannadalshnjúkur
Thursday
18.01.2018 02:43:27 64.006 -16.601 0.3 km 1.9 99.0 4.1 km ESE of Hvannadalshnjúkur
Thursday
18.01.2018 02:26:54 64.020 -16.629 2.9 km 0.3 99.0 2.6 km ENE of Hvannadalshnjúkur
*Thursday
18.01.2018 02:14:29 64.014 -16.628 0.1 km 3.1 99.0 2.7 km E of Hvannadalshnjúkur 

http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/arg/png/oraefajokull_15d.png*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 13:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2018 às 19:54)

*Earthquake swarm in Tungnafellsjökull volcano *
Posted on January 20, 2018 by Jón Frímann

In the last 24 hours (20-January-2018) an earthquake swarm started in Tungnafellsjökull volcano. All earthquakes that have happened so far are small and no earthquakes have so far reached magnitude 1,0.

At the moment there is nothing suggesting that magma is reaching the surface of this volcano. At the moment the earthquakes appear to be tectonic in nature. If they are due to influence of Bárðarbunga volcano (crustal stress changes). Tungnafellsjökull volcano has not erupted in last 12.000 years and little data is on eruptions that are older than 12.000 years.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7297


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 17:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 20:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 10:29)

*Legazpi Airport temporarily shut down due to Mayon threat*
By: Frances Mangosing- Reporter / @FMangosingINQ
INQUIRER.net / 04:57 PM January 22, 2018

A giant mushroom-shaped cloud rises into the air from the Mayon volcano, seen from the highway in the town of Camalig, near Legazpi City in Albay province, south of Manila on January 22, 2018. / AFP PHOTO 

Legazpi Airport has been temporarily shut down until further notice amid threats from the restive Mayon volcano.

“The Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines said in its advisory said that effective 2:21 p.m. Monday, operations of Legazpi Airport is temporary closed until further advice. Affected flights are Cebu Pacific’s Manila-Legazpi and Mactan-Legazpi,” CAAP said in a statement.

CAAP also issued a notice to airmen (Notam) after Alert Level 4 in Mayon Volcano was raised by the Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology. It also erupted at 10:35 a.m., sending a volanic ash cloud into the air.

The Notam is effective from 12:06 p.m. on January 22 until 9 a.m. on Jan. 23.

CAAP also advised pilots flying near the area to exercise extreme caution, as ash from volcanic eruption can be hazardous to the aircraft. /je

Read more: http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/962579...cano-threat-caap-albay-eruption#ixzz54uMbVH1e 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2018 às 15:16)

Erupção a 150km de Tóquio causou uma avalanche, provocando 10 mortes numa estância de ski..

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42784702


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

fablept disse:


> Erupção a 150km de Tóquio causou uma avalanche, provocando 10 mortes numa estância de ski..
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42784702


Video de hoje (notícia em Japonês). As autoridades Japonesas e a população foram apanhadas desprevenidas e não se previa qualquer actividade neste vulcão, que não entrava em actividade à 3000 anos.
https://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/videonews/fnn?a=20180123-00000779-fnn-soci


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 22:19)




----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Vi este video e fiquei parva! Já viram bem? Estão vocês numa boa a esquiar num vulcão dinossauro e do nada ele faz “booom” mesmo na vossa frente! 

Começo a achar muitos sismos e vulcões em erupção em apenas 24 dias deste novo ano


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2018 às 23:58)

vamm disse:


> Começo a achar muitos sismos e vulcões em erupção em apenas 24 dias deste novo ano



É para não nos esquecermos que a Terra é um planeta dinâmico com uma história de 4600 Milhões de anos! Nós somos nada nesta bola fantástica que nos calhou como Casa Comum!


----------



## Pequi (25 Jan 2018 às 02:15)

Não foi há 3000 anos, última erupção foi em 1983 https://volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=283120
Pode ter sido uma erupção apenas freática simples sem haver magma em ascensção e movimento e quando assim nem sempre se deteta pois pode não existir deformação de solo ou terramotos vt/lp notorios
Em 2014 na erupção do Monte Ontake morreram 63 pessoas tambem com poucos sinais por esse motivo https://www.livescience.com/48058-why-ontake-erupted-no-warning.html


----------



## The Weatherman (26 Jan 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 21:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 11:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 15:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 17:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 19:53)

*Tuesday
30.01.2018 19:24:18 64.668 -17.437 1.8 km 4.9 99.0 5.3 km NE of Bárðarbunga 

Tuesday
30.01.2018 18:00:23 64.665 -17.463 1.6 km 3.8 99.0 4.1 km NE of Bárðarbunga 

Tuesday
30.01.2018 17:48:58 64.669 -17.407 1.1 km 2.9 90.16 6.6 km ENE of Bárðarbunga 
Tuesday
30.01.2018 17:48:57 64.678 -17.457 1.0 km 3.7 99.0 5.3 km NE of Bárðarbunga 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map*
*




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

Time-lapse da Erupção do Mayon,


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Agora até há vulcões estrunfes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 13:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 13:51)




----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2018 às 13:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora até há vulcões estrunfes...



  imaginação não falta


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 18:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2018 às 16:25)

Öræfajökull.
*Earthquake 3.6 in the caldera of Öræfajökull*
9.2.2018



On the 9th February 2018 at 05:07, an earthquake of magnitude 3.6 occurred within the caldera of Öræfajökull volcano. Around 10 aftershocks have been recorded. The earthquake was felt by few people in the area, however most people slept through it.

This earthquake is the largest recorded in Öræfajökull (instrumentation in the area started in 1976). The earthquake occurred inside the caldera just southeast of the ice-cauldron that formed in November last year. The depth seems to be confined in the first few kms of the crust. Öræfajökull has been showing signs of unrest for over a year. Two other earthquakes larger than M3 have been recorded since last fall (M3.5 on the 3rd October 2017 and M3.1 on the 18th January 2018).

No significant changes have been observed for the past weeks with other monitoring data, including deformation, hydrological and geochemical data available to the Icelandic Meteorological Office. An overflight, to measure glacial surface will be done as soon as the weather condition allow. This is important as it can reflect changes of the underlying geothermal system. In addition, satellite images will be acquired in the next days to identify possible changes of the ice-surface. No significant changes have been seen in the satellite images this year (last image required end of January).

The Aviation Color Code for Öræfajökull is kept on a yellow level. IMO keeps monitoring the volcano 24/7 and any detected relevant changes will be communicated promptly through the usual channels.







_Öræfajökull on the map. The red dots show recent earthquakes; the black triangles show location of IMO's seismographs.
http://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/earthquake-36-in-the-caldera-of-oraefajokull_


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2018 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 22:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

*Hydrothermal activity creates dangerous ice cave in Hofsjökull volcano*
Posted on February 14, 2018 by Jón Frímann
Hydrothermal activity has formed a ice cave in Hofsjökull glacier (volcano details here). According to an announcement by Icelandic Met Office this ice cave is dangerous due to sulphur (SO2) pollution and that it goes above 60ppm. That can result in loss of breathing, loss of vision and damage to eyes and lungs. People should only enter this ice cave with gas monitoring hardware on them. One seven year old girl passed out due to sulphur poising some weeks ago in a trip to this newly formed ice cave. There is also a high risk of collapse from the roof of the ice cave as ice appears to be loose above it and can collapse down without warning at any time.

There is also a risk of hydrothermal activity increasing and that is going to result in more sulphur (SO2) gas in the cave and other dangerous gases coming up. This appears to the same location that had increased activity 15 years ago that also formed an ice cave. The reason for this increase in hydrothermal activity is unclear since no earthquake activity has been recorded in Hofsjökull volcano for the past 10 years. This means earthquake activity above background levels, one or three earthquakes are recorded each year in random part of the caldera or parts of Hofsjökull volcano outside of the caldera area. Höfsjökull volcano is on its own rifting zone (information here, related paper here) (marked as SRZ on some documents) along with Kerlingarfjöll volcano (it is now under GVP as Hreppar. I don’t know why that is).
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7340
http://www.ruv.is/frett/vedurstofa-varar-vid-ishelli-i-hofsjokli


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 18:32)

*Increase in the earthquake activity in TFZ (Tjörnes Fracture Zone) *
Posted on February 15, 2018 by Jón Frímann
Information in this article might get outdated quickly due to fast moving nature of the current earthquake swarm in TFZ.

The earthquake swarm that started on 28-January-2018 continues (article here). A strong earthquake swarm started east of Grímsey island almost 18 hours ago (it started around 18:00 UTC on 14-February-2018). Over 500 earthquakes have been recorded so far, most of them are between magnitude 0,0 – 2,0. In the last 48 hours three earthquakes with magnitude above 3,0 have been recorded.


At the moment there is nothing suggesting that this earthquake swarm is connected to any magma movement. It seems to be just connected to tectonic movements in this area. This earthquake activity appears to be taking place in a volcano but that volcano doesn’t have any documented historical eruption so it is impossible to know what might happen. Last eruption in this area was in a volcano south of current earthquake activity. That volcano erupted in the years 1867 December – 1868 January, Global Volcanism Profile can be found here.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7342
[/quote]


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 18:49)




----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


À parte da sismicidade, a representação gráfica está muito boa. 
Dá uma imagem muito clara do que se passa debaixo dos nossos pés... seria um bom investimento para o CIVISA monitorizar a atividade sísmica nos Açores 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

lserpa disse:


> À parte da sismicidade, a representação gráfica está muito boa.
> Dá uma imagem muito clara do que se passa debaixo dos nossos pés... seria um bom investimento para o CIVISA monitorizar a atividade sísmica nos Açores
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É de facto excelente... esta crise sísmica em La Palma está a preocupar as autoridades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Increase in the earthquake activity in TFZ (Tjörnes Fracture Zone) *
> Posted on February 15, 2018 by Jón Frímann
> Information in this article might get outdated quickly due to fast moving nature of the current earthquake swarm in TFZ.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Quase 900 sismos até agora com um sismo de M4.1 a pouco... http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/tjornes-large/#view=map


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:25)

*Earthquake swarm under Cumbre Vieja volcano, Canary Islands* 

National Geographic Institute (IGN) registered a total of 83 earthquakes between 23:23 UTC, February 10 and 07:32 UTC, February 15 with magnitudes ranging from 1.6 to 2.6.

In addition, there have been several hundred more which weren't detected due to their magnitude and depth.

The depth of the quakes decreased during the course of the swarm, suggesting an upward movement of magma towards the surface.

The 47-km-long (29 miles) wedge-shaped island of La Palma, the NW-most of the Canary Islands, is composed of two large volcanic centers. The younger Cumbre Vieja, the southern volcano, is one of the most active in the Canaries.

https://watchers.news/2018/02/16/earthquake-swarm-under-cumbre-vieja-volcano-canary-islands/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

What is happening to Grímsey?
Over the past few days and weeks has passed a huge earthquake storm near east of Grímsey. This is a very well-known earthquake area, which is part of the discord of Iceland. The signposts in the north of Iceland are from Vatnajökull and north of Öxarfjörður, from which they shift through a northwestern direction into the Kolbeinsey Ridge, north of Grímsey. This shift is obscure by some volcanic erosion, each of which has a northern direction. The last known volcanic eruption in the area became close to the Mánárey river in 1867. The high-temperature area on the seabed is also known in these areas, but the high-temperature systems are associated with geological young volcanic activity.

In recent years, ÍSOR has worked on a database of depth measurements and very accurate maps of the seabed on the Icelandic continent with support from the European Union Research Funds. Geologists Ögmundur Erlendsson and Árni Hjartarson have done this work. For the work, ÍSOR has received a lot of data from various sources that have measured the ocean floor for various purposes in recent years. The depth measurement base of ÍSOR consists of data from the Coast Guard's Marine Metrology Department, Marine Research Institute, Orkustofnun, University of Iceland, OLEX and several international research pipelines.

Depth of the seabed from the north of Iceland. Deep depths of the seabed from the North. The blue dots represent places of known volcanic eruptions from historical times, other than Mánáreyjar from Tjörnes in 1867 and the other north of Grímsey in 1372.



The volcano systems where the plate and the gosbelt shift from Öxarfjordur north to Kolbeinseyjar Ridge.

This picture shows the volcano systems as the plate and the gosbelt shift from Öxarfjordur north to Kolbeinsey Ridge. The southeast coast is the Mánáreyja volcanic system, after which Nafir reaches the northernmost Grimsey, then the Hóll and finally the Stóragrunnur volcanic system.



The volcanic system Nafir north of Grímsey. The figure shows further the volcanic system that is taught at Nafir Northeast Grímsey. It is delimited with a red line. Note that the north is to the right of the picture and the outlines of the Grímsey Islands are shown on the black surface high in the picture. In the Nafas area there are some volcanoes that rise considerably high above the seabed and some of them are visible at the top marked with blue deplum. The main fractures and faults on the seabed are marked with black bars.

The Icelandic Meteorological Office operates a terrestrial satellite earthquake (SIL) system. The data is open and accessible. However, it should be noted that the data displayed shows a tremendous amount of tremor activity, and a more thorough processing would require the data to provide a finer trigger in the tremor function. In general, the depth determination of an earthquake is somewhat uncertain unless the measurement station is close to the source of the earthquake. Another thing that inhibits the exact location and analysis of tremors in the Grímsey area is that meters are almost only south of the tremor uptake, but it would be best to have a telescopic meter all round. However, the measuring station in Grímsey is quite close to the source, which is a benefit for depth determination.

Below are two pictures that are processed at speed from the Meteorological Database. This is done with great care of possible errors, but should give a fairly clear picture of how the tremors spread.

Images from the Icelandic Meteorological Database are showing the distribution of an earthquake.

Depth of depth through the area of the earthquake.

The upper image shows the east-west and north-south depths through the origin of the earthquakes, showing that they are in a very limited area from the surface down to a depth of 15 km. The bottom shows the size of an earthquake with depth. The vastest earthquakes are below 5-7 km of depth.

Finally, here's a picture where the earthquakes are displayed at the exact depth map.

Earthquakes at Grímsey are at a depth of depth. The figure shows that the thunder of the earthquake is about 10-12 km east of Grímsey, below and near the southernmost subterranean mountain in the volcano system called Nafir. This indicates some kind of stirring associated magnetic motions in the crust under the volcano. It should be noted, however, that no gosorium has detected an earthquake meter when written. It is also the experience to teach us that fire fractures with magnetic movements in the crust do not necessarily lead to an eruption. A good example of this is the dynamics of the evolution for several years.



Posted February 16, 2018
Ólafur G. Flóvenz, Ögmundur Erlendsson, Egill Árni Guðnason.
http://isor.is/frettir/hvad-er-ad-gerast-vid-grimsey


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

*Tjörnes Fracture Zone (TFZ) earthquake update at 13:20 UTC on 17-February-2018*
Posted on February 17, 2018 by Jón Frímann
Information in this article are going to go outdated quickly.

As of the writing of this article total of 1593 earthquakes have happened in last 48 hours in Tjörnes Fracture Zone (TFZ). The reason for this earthquake swarm remains unclear at the moment. It is not clear if this is just tectonic earthquakes or have their origins in magma movements.





The earthquake swarm in Tjörnes Fracture Zone. _Copyright of this image belongs to Icelandic Met Office._





This earthquake swarm is dense. _Copyright of this image belongs to Icelandic Met Office._

Largest earthquake since midnight has the magnitude of 3,7 so far. In the last 48 hours total of 27 earthquakes larger than magnitude 3,0 have happened east of Grímsey island. This earthquake swarm is happening in a volcano named Nafir (no GVP profile) and that volcano doesn’t have any documented eruption during the last 12.000 years that I know of (I might be wrong). It remains unclear at the moment if an eruption is going to happen at this location. At the moment there are no clear signs of magma movement, but ISOR (Icelandic article here) suggests that current earthquake swarm might be connected to magma movement in the area. If that is going to result in a eruption remains unclear in ISOR view.

I’ll update this article as needed today.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7355


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 10:24)

*Time and magnitude of earthquake   19 Feb 10:10 GMT*





* Meus amigos esta crise sísmica deve ser acompanhada com atenção...*

**


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

*The Civil defence and emergency unit of Iceland has just declared "uncertainty level" due to the earthquakes in Northern Iceland*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 12:13)




----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *The Civil defence and emergency unit of Iceland has just declared "uncertainty level" due to the earthquakes in Northern Iceland*



Estive a consultar o google maps e surge uma pequena ilha nessa área (Grimsey), povoada, mas que não me parece ter qualquer estrutura vulcânica. Parece-me que, ao existir algum fenómeno vulcânico, deverá ser subaquático.
Do pouco que sei de vulcanologia da Islândia, recordo-me de ler que, a evolução da ilha (ou seja a sua provável expansão) ocorria prioritariamente a Sul, como é exemplo a ilha de Surtsey. Agora erupções ou ampliação a norte, creio que nunca tinha ouvido falar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estive a consultar o google maps e surge uma pequena ilha nessa área (Grimsey), povoada, mas que não me parece ter qualquer estrutura vulcânica. Parece-me que, ao existir algum fenómeno vulcânico, deverá ser subaquático.
> Do pouco que sei de vulcanologia da Islândia, recordo-me de ler que, a evolução da ilha (ou seja a sua provável expansão) ocorria prioritariamente a Sul, como é exemplo a ilha de Surtsey. Agora erupções ou ampliação a norte, creio que nunca tinha ouvido falar...


Esta crise sísmica é perto de um vulcão submarino chamado Nafir, que fica a E da ilha de Grímsey.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 18:58)




----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2018 às 01:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Que brutal!! Qual o VEI alcançado? Sabem?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 14:55)

lserpa disse:


> Que brutal!! Qual o VEI alcançado? Sabem?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Foi VEI3.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 14:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

*Eruption cannot be ruled out: Grímsey quakes concentrated in submarine volcanic system*
BY STAFF |FEB 20 2018







*NAFIR VOLCANOES *A map of the ocean floor NE of Grímsey island: Note North is not up, but to the right. Grímsey is located in the black area in the upper left corner. The Nafir volcanic system is marked with a red line and recent earthquakes are marked with dots. The quakes are concentrated beneath the southernmost volcano in the system. Photo/ÍSOR Iceland Geosurvey 

The seismic activity off the north coast of Iceland which began on Wednesday last week is still ongoing, although the intensity of the quakes appears to have slowed down somewhat. No 3+ quakes have been detected since early morning today, Tuesday. However, it is still too early to say whether the activity is dying out or whether the Tjörnes fracture system, is just catching its breath before the next big thing.
... http://icelandmag.is/article/erupti...quakes-concentrated-submarine-volcanic-system


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2018 às 23:18)

Wow  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ba...-VA-REPORTED-TO-FL070-EXT-WNW-AT-260110Z.html

Bagana volcano Volcanic Ash Advisory: VA REPORTED TO FL070 EXT WNW AT 26/0110Z.


RMK: PILOT REPORT OF ONGOING ERUPTION TO 7000FT. VA
CURRENTLY OBSCURED BY MET CLOUD, HOWEVER STILL EXPECTED IN
AREA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 17:05)

*Japanese volcano erupts, dozens of flights grounded*
*March 6, 2018 by Mari Yamaguchi*




A column of volcanic smoke rises from the crater on the Shinmoedake volcano after its eruption in Kirishima, southern Japan, Tuesday, March 6, 2018. The volcano erupted violently several times Tuesday, shooting up ash and smoke up to 2,300 …more

A volcano in southern Japan that appeared in a James Bond film had its biggest eruption in years Tuesday, shooting smoke and ash thousands of meters (feet) into the sky and grounding dozens of flights at a nearby airport, officials said.

The Meteorological Agency said the Shinmoedake volcano on Japan's southernmost main island of Kyushu erupted violently several times, and some lava was rising inside a crater.

Public broadcaster NHK showed gray volcanic smoke billowing into the sky and orange lava rising to the mouth of the crater. The Meteorological Agency said ash and smoke shot up 2,300 meters (7,500 feet) into the sky in the volcano's biggest explosion since 2011.

In Kirishima city at the foot of the volcano, pedestrians wore surgical masks or covered their noses with hand towels, while others used umbrellas to protect from falling ash. Cars had layers of ash on their roofs.

There were no reports of injuries or damage from the eruptions. The agency said the volcanic activity is expected to continue and cautioned residents against the possibility of flying rocks and pyroclastic flows—superheated gas and volcanic debris that race down the slopes at high speeds, incinerating or vaporizing everything in their path.

The volcano, seen in the 1967 James Bond film "You Only Live Twice," has had smaller eruptions since last week.





A column of volcanic smoke rises from the crater on the Shinmoedake volcano after its eruption in Kirishima, southern Japan, Tuesday, March 6, 2018. The volcano erupted violently several times Tuesday, shooting up ash and smoke up to 2,300 …more
Entry to the 1,421-kilometer (4,660-foot) -high volcano was restricted. About 80 flights in and out of nearby Kagoshima airport were canceled.

Japan, which sits on the Pacific "Ring of Fire," has 110 active volcanoes and is prone to earthquakes and volcanic eruptions.

An eruption of Mount Ontake in 2014 killed about 60 people. In January, a surprise eruption of another volcano in central Japan killed a soldier during ski training and injured 11 others. Several other Japanese volcanoes have had smaller eruptions.




Cars and buildings are covered with volcanic ash after Mount Shinmoedake erupted, in Kirishima city, 6 kilometers (3.7 miles) from the volcano, Tuesday, March 6, 2018. The volcano erupted violently several times Tuesday, shooting up ash and …more


 

Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2018-03-japanese-volcano-erupts-dozens-flights.html#jCp


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

*Vanuatu volcanic ash fall higher than last year*
7:46 pm on 19 March 2018 

A disaster official on Vanuatu's Ambae island says a renewed volcanic eruption is leaving a heavier ash fall than last year.





Photo: RNZ / YouTube

The entire island was evacuated late last year when the volcano at the island's centre erupted, blanketing the island in ash, suffocating crops and contaminating water.

The population returned when the eruption settled down after a month, but on Sunday night, the volcano's alert level was raised from level 2 to 3 -- what's called a "state of minor eruption."





People being evacuted from Ambae during the eruption event in 2016. Photo: YumiToktok

An officer for the National Disaster Management Office on Ambae, Manson Taridenga, said so far three communities have been relocated and help is being sought from the government.

"Ash fall is heavy. From here to last year, 2017, I think this one is much heavier, much bigger than the one from last year. So all the crops are dying except we think that water taro is much strong but it seems now it is also withering." said Manson Taridenga.
https://www.radionz.co.nz/internati...nuatu-volcanic-ash-fall-higher-than-last-year


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2018 às 18:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Abr 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 18:07)

*Sunday
29.04.2018 16:13:03 64.675 -17.433 3.3 km 3.9 99.0 5.9 km NE of Bárðarbunga*
*http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 00:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 09:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 22:27)

*Magnitude    mb 5.1 
Region    ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII*
Date time    2018-05-03 20:30:57.7 UTC
Location    19.39 N ; 155.16 W
Depth    10 km

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=663319


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    mb 5.1
> Region    ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII*
> Date time    2018-05-03 20:30:57.7 UTC
> Location    19.39 N ; 155.16 W
> ...


*Erupção do vulcão Kilauea no Hawaii iminente!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 22:55)

Deformação do terreno provocado pelo magma na área do vulcão Kilauea.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2018 às 23:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 00:27)

A 5.0-magnitude earthquake shook the Big Island on Thursday amid ongoing seismic activity in Kilauea's east rift zone, sending a large plume of pink ash and smoke into the air and stoking fears of an eruption. 

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...of-quakes-could-indicate-eruption-is-possible

It appears that ground shaking from the earthquake caused rockfalls in the Puu Oo crater on Kilauea Volcano’s East Rift Zone, which resulted in a short-lived plume of reddish ash rising above the cone,” said Tina Neal, Hawaiian Volcano Observatory’s chief scientist in a statement.

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-worl

The quake was centered about 4.3-miles deep on the south flank of Kilauea. The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center says the earthquake was not strong enough to trigger a tsunami.

Earthquakes in the region have been happening consistently since the Puu Oo crater collapsed on Monday.

http://abc7.com/46-earthquake-shakes-hawaii-after-hundreds-of-small-quakes-near-volcano/3425380/


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:09)

*Live stream:* http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/category/198303/livestream


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:17)

*5/04/2018 -- Kilauea Volcano NOW DRAINING along w/ Pu'u O'o crater collapse and flow*

Kilauea volcano's lava lake is now draining. This event is occurring in addition to the Pu'u O'o crater collapsing and releasing its magma into nearby Hawaiian subdivisions.

A new fissure has formed to the East of Pu'u' O'o, and the magma from Kilauea is now added into the mix.

There is going to be an extended large lava flow coming not only from Pu'u O'o's collapse, but now the draining of Kilaueas magma chamber is something which may increase flow amounts + duration.

The two volcanoes are connected to each other deep below, and are several miles apart.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:19)




----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2018 às 11:54)

Espectacular esse vídeo @luismeteo3 . Explosões de lava mesmo no meio de uma estrada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:59)

criz0r disse:


> Espectacular esse vídeo @luismeteo3 . Explosões de lava mesmo no meio de uma estrada.


É impressionante, e mesmo no meio da zona residencial! Já evacuaram 10.000 pessoas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 12:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Live stream:* http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/category/198303/livestream


Imagens impressionantes no live stream!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 12:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 12:43)

Estou a ler em alguns fóruns que parece que uma nova fissura está a abrir e por conseguinte erupção noutro local. Se se confirmar reportarei...

*Edit: Confirma-se!*

turtlebirdman  04/05/2018 at 11:44
https://www.facebook.com/ikaika.marzo

* This guy is on the scene and was one of the first to spot the original fissure. Whether he is actually meant to be there is another matter, but he is and has confirmed that another fissure started and is live streaming it. It is also in Leilani estates but on a different street on the other side of the subdivision.

Looks at least as strong as the previous one, though that could be because it is at night so the incandescence of the lava is obvious. Lava fountaining above the trees right now. *
http://www.volcanocafe.org/the-maje...a-and-kirishima/comment-page-1/#comment-24037


----------



## fablept (4 Mai 2018 às 13:01)

Local da erupção..


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 13:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou a ler em alguns fóruns que parece que uma nova fissura está a abrir e por conseguinte erupção noutro local. Se se confirmar reportarei...
> 
> *Edit: Confirma-se!*
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (4 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

Tremor vulcânico


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

*From Hawaii county civil defense.

This is a Civil Defense update for Friday May 4, 2018 at 2 AM.

Hawaiian Volcano Observatory confirms a volcanic eruption in Leilani Subdivision in the Puna District.

Active fountaining is occurring at this time within the Leilani Subdivision, all occupants are ordered to evacuate immediately.

Police, Fire and County agencies along with the National Guard are assisting with evacuation.*

http://www.hawaiicounty.gov/active-alerts


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

collapsed floor of Puu oo.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 18:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Incrível este vídeo. E o que se vê é apenas a fissura, imagina o que está por baixo que não se vê... aquelas casas estão construídas sobre um rio de lava...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 19:45)

*A 3rd fissure has now started erupting nearby to the second fissure which started overnight. 

 Now confirmed by HVO –> https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/status.html 

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 22:12)

*4º erupção reportada agora!*

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/category/198303/livestream


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 22:45)

*[USGS] 
M5.6 
May-04 21:36:46 UTC, 
18km SW of Leilani Estates, Hawaii, Depth:1.0km,*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 22:50)

2018-05-04   21:38:23.5
06min ago
19.36     N      155.02     W      0    *4.2 *   ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII
F

2018-05-04   21:32:47.6
12min ago
19.49     N      155.41     W      21    *5.2*    ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII
https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 22:54)

*Mais 2 sismos: *

2018-05-04 21:43:53.8
06min ago
19.37 N 155.02 W 0 3.7 ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII
2018-05-04 21:41:53.9
08min ago
19.32 N 154.95 W 3 3.6 HAWAII REGION, HAWAII


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 23:06)

*Mais sismos e fissuras novas a entrar em erupção agora! Uma delas mesmo junto á estação geotermal!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 23:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Mais sismos e fissuras novas a entrar em erupção agora! Uma delas mesmo junto á estação geotermal!*


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A 3rd fissure has now started erupting nearby to the second fissure which started overnight.
> 
> Now confirmed by HVO –> https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/status.html
> 
> *


Era inevitável... se se ficar só por duas já é uma sorte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:03)

*MagnitudeMw 6.9
RegionISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII*
Date time2018-05-04 22:32:55.9 UTC
Location19.46 N ; 155.06 WDepth5 km
Distances3875 km NE of Majuro, Marshall Islands / pop: 25,400 / local time: 10:32:55.9 2018-05-05
357 km SE of Honolulu, United States / pop: 372,000 / local time: 12:32:55.9 2018-05-04
30 km S of Hilo, United States / pop: 43,300 / local time: 12:32:55.9 2018-05-04
6 km S of Fern Acres, United States / pop: 1,600 / local time: 12:32:55.9 2018-05-04

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=663591#summary

*From USGS:*

“The May 4, 2018, Mw 6.9 earthquake in Hawai’i occurred as a result of reverse faulting on the south flank of Kilauea volcano, in the east rift zone. Preliminary focal mechanism solutions indicate rupture occurred on shallow dipping thrust fault striking southwest, or on a steeply dipping reverse fault striking southeast. This earthquake is directly associated with volcanic activity at Kilauea volcano, and the evolution of its rift system and volcanic edifice.”

Source: https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000dyad#executive

Depth seems to be 5km. Kilauea lies on ocean crust.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:09)

The map shows the location of the earthquakes (as of yesterday) on the deflation map. The M5+quakes are south of Pu’u’O’o, in the area of deformation that runs along the coast. Most of the earthquakes are along the upper line of the deformation.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 09:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 12:03)

CNN Breaking News
-
Verified account

@cnnbrk
 18m18 minutes ago
More
An explosion at an Alaskan volcano has prompted authorities to raise its threat level to orange.

Local seismic and infrasound sensors recorded the small explosion Friday night at Mount Cleveland, which is in the Aleutian Island range southwest of mainland Alaska, the Alaska Volcano Observatory said.

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/05/us/alaska-volcano/index.html


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2018 às 13:57)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:08)

today




yesterday


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:13)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:18)

*1868 Hawaii earthquake

1868 Hawaii earthquake*
On April 2, 1868, an earthquake in this area with a magnitude estimated between 7.25 and 7.75 rocked the southeast coast of Hawaii. It triggered a landslide on the slopes of the Mauna Loa volcano, five miles (8 km) north of Pahala, killing 31 people. 
A tsunami claimed 46 additional lives. The villages of Punalu&#699;u, Ninole, Kawaa, Honuapo, and Keauhou Landing were severely damaged. 
According to one account, the tsunami "rolled in over the tops of the coconut trees, probably 60 feet (20 m) high ... inland a distance of a quarter of a mile in some places, taking out to sea when it returned, houses, men, women, and almost everything movable."

*1975 Hawaii earthquake

1975 Hawaii earthquake*
On November 29, 1975, a 40-mile (60 km) wide section of the Hilina Slump slid 11 feet (3 m) into the ocean, widening the crack by 26 ft (8 m). 
This movement caused a 7.2 magnitude earthquake and a tsunami that reached a maximum height of 47.0 feet (14.3 m) at Keauhou Landing.[8] Oceanfront properties were washed off their foundations in Punalu&#699;u. 
Two deaths were reported at Halape, and 19 other persons were injured. The shoreline at Keauhou Bay was dramatically altered.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:37)

*Parece que uma 7º erupção de maiores dimensões começou... aguarda-se confirmação.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:57)

*As fissuras estão maiores, mais largas com maior quantidade de magma expelido.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Parece que uma 7º erupção de maiores dimensões começou... aguarda-se confirmação.*


*BREAKING: Happening Now!

7th eruption in Leilani Estates.

The 7th and possibly longest/largest fissure has opened up in Leilani Estates.

Reported By USGS: “Likely going to be a long duration event.”*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 20:34)

*Mais um! 8º erupção agora!
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-hawaii-kilauea-volcano-20180505-story.html

LEILANI ESTATES, Hawaii - Hawaii Fire Department reports extremely dangerous conditions due to high levels of Sulfur Dioxide gas in the evacuation area. 

full article:
http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2...gerous-levels-of-sulfur-dioxide-gas-reported/
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 21:04)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=638051653193135&id=290340114630959


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 23:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 08:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Mais um! 8º erupção agora!
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-hawaii-kilauea-volcano-20180505-story.html
> 
> LEILANI ESTATES, Hawaii - Hawaii Fire Department reports extremely dangerous conditions due to high levels of Sulfur Dioxide gas in the evacuation area.
> ...


U.S. Geological Survey update for Saturday, May 5, 2018, at 11:54 a.m.




This map shows the locations, mapped by USGS-HVO scientists, of eruptive fissures in the order that they occurred in the Leilani Estates Subdivision as of 10 a.m. on Friday, May 5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 08:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 08:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 08:52)

This is from the latest channel 2 update on Facebook 

*“Neal says there is a high degree of uncertainty as to what could happen next. Some severe possibilities: The eruption in Leilani Estates could increase and expand. An even larger earthquake is possible. If the lava lake drains so deeply, groundwater could flush into the system and create an explosion.”*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 08:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 13:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 13:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 15:46)

_Update May 6_



New fissures are continuing to open, as the previous ones die down. What would normally happen is that one long fissure opens, before after a day or two reducing to a single point of eruption. Here the rift opened but there wasn’t enough pressure underneath so it alternates between different parts. The fountaining has increased to 70 meters, so there is now more oomph, but the eruption has not yet settled down. There is a risk of a fissure opening up in highway 130 (cracks are reported there) whihch would cut off one of two escape routes from the coast.





http://www.volcanocafe.org/puna-2018-2/comment-page-2/#comment-24241


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 19:09)

@WarIntelNEWS
7m
7 minutes ago


More
*FEARS OF TSUNAMI FOR U.S. WEST COAST AS ERUPTING HAWAII VOLCANO FRACTURES MASSIVE UNSTABLE LANDMASS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 19:35)




----------



## Pequi (6 Mai 2018 às 19:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> @WarIntelNEWS
> 7m
> 7 minutes ago
> 
> ...



Isso é bobagem do site de Hal Turner  http://halturnerradioshow.com
Hal Turner é um lunático supremacista branco dos EUA https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Turner


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 21:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 23:30)

_*USGS has dropped the official fissure count down to 9. They believe that two of them were connected.*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2018 às 08:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2018 às 11:10)




----------



## lserpa (7 Mai 2018 às 15:17)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 10:56)

Magma Shard  08/05/2018 at 09:41
*2 more fissures are open. (11 and 12, with 11 not being the vent discussed on the news earlier but a new one.) Each of them follow the line to the west.

The highway 130 cracks have been inspected and seem for now to just be venting gasses. Neverteless, the highway is now closed.*
http://www.volcanocafe.org/puna-2018-2/comment-page-3/#comment-24457


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 15:18)

*Volcano eruption fears as almost 300 earthquakes rock Spanish holiday hotspot 

MORE than 270 earthquakes have been recorded in just ten days near Spain’s Canary Islands raising fears of a volcanic eruption.*

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/news...-300-earthquakes-rock-spanish-holiday-hotspot


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 17:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 23:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 10:32)

* 
Hawaii News acaba de confirmar explosões ouvidas em Black Sands.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 11:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 17:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 19:22)

*HVO Kilauea ORANGE/WARNING - Increased potential for explosive activity

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 22:03)

*Well we only really have two examples of this sort of activity in the historical record. 1924 was a series of strong VEI-2s with ash up to about 20,000ft. A very rare event happened in 1790, a VEI-4, full-on phreatosubplinian, with a base surge and a fairly high mushroom column. I doubt that can happen this time, but even a 1924 repeat is bad enough!*


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2018 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Nem de propósito!! Acho que apanhou os geólogos de surpresa! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 22:15)

lserpa disse:


> Nem de propósito!! Acho que apanhou os geólogos de surpresa!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim. Seja como for ainda não há certeza da causa desta explosão. O USGS diz que foi causada por queda de rochas na caldeira... sinceramente não acredito.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2018 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim. Seja como for ainda não há certeza da causa desta explosão. O USGS diz que foi causada por queda de rochas na caldeira... sinceramente não acredito.



Se tivesse uma grande interação com a água, a coluna de fumo teria que ter uma mancha evidente de vapor de água. Não parece para já ser o caso.
Mas pedras provocarem uma explosão?! Só se por um bloqueio... mas é estranho, pois supostamente este magma é muito fluido. 
Intrigante  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 22:29)

lserpa disse:


> Se tivesse uma grande interação com a água, a coluna de fumo teria que ter uma mancha evidente de vapor de água. Não parece para já ser o caso.
> Mas pedras provocarem uma explosão?! Só se por um bloqueio... mas é estranho, pois supostamente este magma é muito fluido.
> Intrigante
> 
> ...



Aí tens. Seja como for a interacção água-magma ainda é pequena. Se olhares agora para a cam é só vapor de água...


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2018 às 22:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aí tens. Seja como for a interacção água-magma ainda é pequena. Se olhares agora para a cam é só vapor de água...



Então o tacho está só a começar a ferver 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2018 às 22:34)

Ainda hoje, estive a ver uma notícia de um Geólogo que dizia que eventualmente poderia ocorrer uma explosão na Caldeira se houvesse interacção da água com o magma.
A avaliar pela imagem e pelo fumo é tudo menos água, fiquei curioso para saber as causas de tal situação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 22:38)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda hoje, estive a ver uma notícia de um Geólogo que dizia que eventualmente poderia ocorrer uma explosão na Caldeira se houvesse interacção da água com o magma.
> A avaliar pela imagem e pelo fumo é tudo menos água, fiquei curioso para saber as causas de tal situação.


Neste live stream a imagem do canto superior esquerdo é da Caldeira. É só vapor de água agora...


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2018 às 22:51)

White smoke by the way  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2018 às 23:19)

Em direto Hawaiinewsnow 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2018 às 23:50)

O Kilauea costuma ser um vulcão "benigno", no entanto tem estado a revelar uma faceta mais perigosa... O pior ainda estará para vir?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 00:26)

MSantos disse:


> O Kilauea costuma ser um vulcão "benigno", no entanto tem estado a revelar uma faceta mais perigosa... O pior ainda estará para vir?


Benigno? Na sua história ciclicamente tem eventos explosivos e com vítimas... para não falar dos deslizamentos de terras com formação de grandes tsunamis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2018 às 10:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Benigno? Na sua história ciclicamente tem eventos explosivos e com vítimas... para não falar dos deslizamentos de terras com formação de grandes tsunamis.



Benigno está entre aspas, além de lá estar também a palavra "costuma". 

Benigno, porque se compararmos com outros tipos de vulcanismo o havaiano é de longe o mais brando, devido à grande fluidez da lava que não forma domos no topo do vulcão, favorecendo um libertação lenta dos gases vulcânicos, evitando assim que ocorram explosões catastróficas como os vulcões do tipo peleano ou vulcaniano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 10:49)

MSantos disse:


> Benigno está entre aspas, além de lá estar também a palavra "costuma".
> 
> Benigno, porque se compararmos com outros tipos de vulcanismo o havaiano é de longe o mais brando, devido à grande fluidez da lava que não forma domos no topo do vulcão, favorecendo um libertação lenta dos gases vulcânicos, evitando assim que ocorram explosões catastróficas como os vulcões do tipo peleano ou vulcaniano.


Claro que  sim, o magma é básico, por isso muito mais fluido... mas quando tem as condições propícias também é perigoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 21:55)

*And reportedly, the fissure is now within a mile of the Geothermal plant.*

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...riggers-house-fires-as-hundreds-evacuate-area


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 08:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 15:29)

*Indonesia volcano: Mount Merapi erupts sending giant ash cloud into sky*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...apievacuationashcloudjavaisland-a8346216.html

*Indonesia's Mount Merapi erupts, prompting evacuation order
People living within 5 kilometres of the crater subject to evacuation order*
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/indonesia-mount-merapi-volcano-evacuation-1.4658278


----------



## Pequi (11 Mai 2018 às 18:59)

*Hawaii Resident Captures Lava Fountain Erupting Over His Backyard*
Hawaii resident Keith Brook returned home to find a fountain of lava erupting from a fissure across from his backyard in the Leilani Estates neighborhood on May 6


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2018 às 08:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## clone (12 Mai 2018 às 13:54)

Incrível o poder da mãe natureza


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2018 às 16:38)

Explosão freática 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

lserpa disse:


> Explosão freática
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Meu Deus que video impressionante! Só não sei como sobreviveram!


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus que video impressionante! Só não sei como sobreviveram!



É, não é? Ficaram no lado certo da montanha! Mas o susto ficou!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

Se fosse este o lado, já eram...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2018 às 19:55)




----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2018 às 23:15)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 12:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 12:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 19:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 21:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2018 às 21:43)

*live stream da fissura 18:* https://livestormchasing.com/stream/Brandon.Clement


----------



## fablept (13 Mai 2018 às 23:43)

Tão giro e tal..não levou com uma bomba vulcânica na cabeça porque teve sorte 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1699869730093772&id=350778808336211&_rdr


----------



## lserpa (14 Mai 2018 às 00:01)

fablept disse:


> Tão giro e tal..não levou com uma bomba vulcânica na cabeça porque teve sorte
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1699869730093772&id=350778808336211&_rdr



Ao menos no meio deles havia alguém que soube avaliar o perigo... estava-se a formar uma fissura mesmo à beira deles! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 10:37)




----------



## vamm (14 Mai 2018 às 10:43)

As imagens são mesmo impressionantes! Principalmente os vídeos das últimas 3 fissuras 
Já viram bem onde está esta casa? Que horror! Paredes meias com aquilo


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 15:31)

Live:


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 16:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 18:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 19:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 21:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2018 às 22:28)

Source: https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/monitoring_kilauea.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 10:35)

*”Civil Defense Message for Monday, May 14 at 4:40 in the afternoon.*

Hawaii Fire Department reports that fissures in the southeast area of Lanipuna Gardens area are issuing high levels of Sulfur Dioxide gas at this time. Residents in the area and surrounding farm lots on Pohoiki Road near Lanipuna Gardens are advised the air quality is condition RED. Condition RED means immediate danger to health so take action to limit further exposure. Severe conditions may exist such as choking and inability to breathe. This is a serious situation that affects the entire exposed population.”

http://www.newsliveupdates.com/hawa...waii-civil-defence-issues-warning-world-news/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 13:02)




----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/clip/1...ls-toward-ocean-as-eruptions-in-puna-continue


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2018 às 17:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mai 2018 às 23:49)




----------



## lserpa (16 Mai 2018 às 00:01)

Andrew jars live stream
Kīlauea volcano erupting



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 10:20)




----------



## tomalino (16 Mai 2018 às 11:42)

https://observador.pt/2018/05/16/eu...a-grande-erupcao-vulcanica-iminente-no-havai/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

*Recent Earthquakes Near Hawaii, Hawaii*

*Hawaii, Hawaii has had: (M1.5 or greater)*

111 earthquakes in the past 24 hours
719 earthquakes in the past 7 days
2,318 earthquakes in the past 30 days
4,218 earthquakes in the past 365 days
*The largest earthquake in Hawaii, Hawaii:*

today: 3.4 in Volcano, Hawaii, United States
this week: 4.6 in Leilani Estates, Hawaii, United States
this month: 6.9 in Leilani Estates, Hawaii, United States
this year: 6.9 in Leilani Estates, Hawaii, United States
https://www.earthquaketrack.com/r/hawaii-hawaii/recent


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 18:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 20:25)

*Entretanto 5 sismos em 30 min o maior de M4.4...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mai 2018 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 12:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 16:53)

*Volcano National Prk is reporting an explosive eruption has occurred and is advising to shelter in place due to the ash cloud. This was reported 9 min ago on FB Puna Lava Updates.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 17:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 17:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 19:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 20:18)

*

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 08:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 14:13)

*Video live da fissura 17: 

*


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 15:19)

Fantástico Livestream @luismeteo3 , projecções de material incandescente a alturas brutais. Obrigado pela partilha .


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Neste momento a erupção fissural já tem magma "novo" directamente vindo do "Hot Spot", e portanto muito mais quente e fluido. O magma até agora em erupção estava armazenado a pouca profundidade e era originário das erupções anteriores, principalmente de 1955, e por isso menos quente e mais viscoso. A partir de agora o que vamos ver são rios de lava muito fluída que rapidamente deverão alcançar o oceano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2018 às 19:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Video live da fissura 17:
> 
> *


E agora de noite no Havai, 







espectaculares imagens desta câmera!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 19:53)

Thomar disse:


> E agora de noite no Havai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não agora já não é noite. Esse vídeo já não está em directo, o último video é que está.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 22:31)




----------



## lserpa (18 Mai 2018 às 23:22)

Eh lá! Desta vez o fluxo já rola diferente! Este já deve ser proveniente de uma fonte muito mais profunda que a anterior!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2018 às 23:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Neste momento a erupção fissural já tem magma "novo" directamente vindo do "Hot Spot", e portanto muito mais quente e fluido. O magma até agora em erupção estava armazenado a pouca profundidade e era originário das erupções anteriores, principalmente de 1955, e por isso menos quente e mais viscoso. A partir de agora o que vamos ver são rios de lava muito fluída que rapidamente deverão alcançar o oceano.



Sim, nota-se que esta lava é muito mais fluida, não deve ter tido muito tempo para arrefecer, deve estar a mais de 1000ºC.


----------



## lserpa (18 Mai 2018 às 23:41)

Uma perspectiva geral. 
Fonte USGS Hawaii 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Mai 2018 às 10:43)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mai 2018 às 15:59)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, nota-se que esta lava é muito mais fluida, não deve ter tido muito tempo para arrefecer, deve estar a mais de 1000ºC.


Eu li que está a 2200º! Impressionante! Vem directamente da fonte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mai 2018 às 23:03)




----------



## lserpa (19 Mai 2018 às 23:20)

Realmente brutal! Neste frame do civil beat, é possível ver já a formação de uma estrutura cónica na parte mais ativa e fluida da fissura.








Algo que raramente se vê, tendo em conta o cidadão comum e o tempo de vida de um humano. 
Magnificent:  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2018 às 23:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu li que está a 2200º! Impressionante! Vem directamente da fonte!



Não me admirava tais valores! Esta lava vem diretamente das profundezas da terra, ainda para mais em zona de hotspot (ponto quente).


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2018 às 23:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Impressionante! Os tais rios de lava que estavas ontem a referir!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mai 2018 às 23:53)

lserpa disse:


> Realmente brutal! Neste frame do civil beat, é possível ver já a formação de uma estrutura cónica na parte mais ativa e fluida da fissura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É de facto impressionante! Agora que o magma vem directo do Hot Spot, serão quantidades brutais durante muito tempo. Isto é o habitual com o Kilauea.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 00:12)

MSantos disse:


> Não me admirava tais valores! Esta lava vem diretamente das profundezas da terra, ainda para mais em zona de hotspot (ponto quente).


Já agora uma correcção. Eu incorri num erro em relação á temperatura que referi. Os 2200º que vi estavam em graus Fahrenheit, e não em graus celsius. Por isso 1300ºC é a temperatura correcta. Peço desculpa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 12:01)




----------



## lserpa (20 Mai 2018 às 12:59)

Lava News 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=205816816875290&id=200106767446295


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:09)




----------



## lserpa (20 Mai 2018 às 17:58)

Belo cone que se está a formar! 

Civil beat live 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 18:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

@APWestRegion
17m17 minutes ago
More
*Hawaii's erupting volcano has produced a new danger for residents: A cloud of glass particles and hydrochloric acid as lava flows into the ocean.

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:27)




----------



## lserpa (20 Mai 2018 às 22:29)

Pessoa atingida por uma bomba na perna! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 23:09)




----------



## lserpa (20 Mai 2018 às 23:41)

Simplesmente sem palavras para descrever isto!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 23:53)




----------



## lserpa (21 Mai 2018 às 00:01)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 10:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 22:03)




----------



## lserpa (21 Mai 2018 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Pelos vistos já há 2 novos montes para nomear  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 22:11)

lserpa disse:


> Pelos vistos já há 2 novos montes para nomear
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Essa foto é simplesmente impressionante! Já viste a escala da coisa? E essas árvores na base são bastante altas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 09:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## lserpa (22 Mai 2018 às 19:49)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (22 Mai 2018 às 21:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 10:07)




----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 19:30)




----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2018 às 23:28)

Apesar de estar praticamente sempre em erupção nos últimos 30 anos, quando tinha sido a ultima crise desta dimensão no Kilauea?


----------



## lserpa (24 Mai 2018 às 00:25)

Tipo, mas que cenário  brutal


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2018 às 10:25)

lserpa disse:


> Tipo, mas que cenário  brutal
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Incrível mesmo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 23:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 11:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 15:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 18:19)




----------



## lserpa (28 Mai 2018 às 22:25)

Lindo de se ver e muito hipnotizante, tão hipnótico que acho que o gajo está a perder a noção do perigo!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2018 às 23:14)

lserpa disse:


> Lindo de se ver e muito hipnotizante, tão hipnótico que acho que o gajo está a perder a noção do perigo!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





E a calma do tipo, a filmar e a relatar com toda a tranquilidade, enquanto a casa onde estava a filmar estava prestes a ser engolida pela lava!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 08:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 10:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 11:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mai 2018 às 08:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mai 2018 às 14:10)

*Magnitude    5.3
Region    ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII *
Date time    2018-05-30 20:53:50.8 UTC
Location    19.41 N ; 155.29 W
Depth    0 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=670672


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mai 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jun 2018 às 18:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2018 às 12:54)




----------



## lserpa (3 Jun 2018 às 14:33)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2018 às 20:22)




----------



## Pequi (4 Jun 2018 às 07:52)

Erupção com fluxo piroclástico com muitas vitimas na Guatemala. 
25 mortos contados mas teme-se que possa ser muito mais

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=u0uoX_1528088376

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=CLf6T_1528085400

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=aY4Ra_1528088003


----------



## Pequi (4 Jun 2018 às 07:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 08:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 10:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 10:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 10:33)




----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Hipnotizante!


----------



## fablept (4 Jun 2018 às 12:10)

Tenho visto imagens impressionantes da erupção da Guatemala..até agora estão contabilizados 26 mortos.

Neste vídeo, as pessoas não tem noção do que acontece se forem apanhados por uma nuvem ardente ..


Neste vídeo, infelizmente não conseguiram escapar (faz lembrar Pompeia...)


----------



## lserpa (4 Jun 2018 às 13:01)

fablept disse:


> Tenho visto imagens impressionantes da erupção da Guatemala..até agora estão contabilizados 26 mortos.
> 
> Neste vídeo, as pessoas não tem noção do que acontece se forem apanhados por uma nuvem ardente ..
> 
> ...



O segundo vídeo é absolutamente dramático!
O primeiro vídeo é o exemplo puro da falta de instrução da população! Estavam ali a rir sem saber o que fazer! 
Infelizmente acredito que no nosso meio muitos teriam as mesmas reações! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Jun 2018 às 14:20)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 18:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 18:53)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 19:53)




----------



## lserpa (4 Jun 2018 às 20:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Meu!! Nem vou escrever aqui a primeira palavra que disse ao ver o vídeo da ambulância!! Acho que me passava!!!!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2018 às 20:34)

lserpa disse:


> Meu!! Nem vou escrever aqui a primeira palavra que disse ao ver o vídeo da ambulância!! Acho que me passava!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


As pessoas nem têm noção do perigo!


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

https://goo.gl/maps/EgoEmbufEJ82

Não sei se dará para ver, mas este vídeo é impressionante...


----------



## vamm (4 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Isto é chocante  
Como é que se mora paredes meias com uma bomba-relógio e não se prepara as pessoas? Quanto mais imagens vejo, mais triste fico...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 10:10)

*RBCNoticiasGT*‏@RBCNoticiasGT
*#Guatemala • @INACIFGT reporta ya 69 muertos en #DesastreVolcanDeFuego y hasta ahora han identificado plenamente a 17 personas. #VolcanDeFuego*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 10:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 10:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 13:34)




----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2018 às 14:57)

vamm disse:


> Isto é chocante
> Como é que se mora paredes meias com uma bomba-relógio e não se prepara as pessoas? Quanto mais imagens vejo, mais triste fico...



Sobretudo, quando já existe tanta tecnologia disponível para monitorizar uma potencial Erupção e tendo em conta que estamos a falar de um Estratovulcão com erupções "regulares" e explosivas. É preferível manter o foco na ânsia de mudança da Embaixada para Jerusalém, prioridades..


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 14:59)

criz0r disse:


> Sobretudo, quando já existe tanta tecnologia disponível para monitorizar uma potencial Erupção e tendo em conta que estamos a falar de um Estratovulcão com erupções "regulares" e explosivas. É preferível manter o foco na ânsia de mudança da Embaixada para Jerusalém, prioridades..


Ele é bem monitorizado, simplesmente não deu qualquer sinal de erupção eminente. Simplesmente impressionante!


----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2018 às 15:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ele é bem monitorizado, simplesmente não deu qualquer sinal de erupção eminente. Simplesmente impressionante!



Não duvido que seja monitorizado. No entanto, um vulcão deste tipo regra geral dá sinais bem evidentes de uma possível erupção, libertação de gases por mais imperceptíveis que sejam, inflacionamento do cone/cratera etc. Isto, se juntarmos ás erupções quase periódicas deste Vulcão, qualquer sinal de alerta devia ser motivo suficiente para evacuar a população.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 15:16)

criz0r disse:


> Não duvido que seja monitorizado. No entanto, um vulcão deste tipo regra geral dá sinais bem evidentes de uma possível erupção, libertação de gases por mais imperceptíveis que sejam, inflacionamento do cone/cratera etc. Isto, se juntarmos ás erupções quase periódicas deste Vulcão, qualquer sinal de alerta devia ser motivo suficiente para evacuar a população.


Claro que que tens razão, mas normalmente este tipo de vulcões perigosos é bem monitorizado...


----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2018 às 15:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Claro que que tens razão, mas normalmente este tipo de vulcões perigosos é bem monitorizado...



Quando olho para esta erupção, só me vem à cabeça o filme " O Cume de Dante ". Embora no filme, o Vulcão tenha dados sinais bem mais fortes de uma explosão iminente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 15:39)

criz0r disse:


> Quando olho para esta erupção, só me vem à cabeça o filme " O Cume de Dante ". Embora no filme, o Vulcão tenha dados sinais bem mais fortes de uma explosão iminente.


O que verdadeiramente me choca é as populações ao redor do vulcão, não saberem o que fazer nem o perigo em que estavam, ficando simplesmente a olhar para a nuvem ardente que vinha em sua direcção! As pessoas morreram em contacto com a nuvem ardente ou apanhados pelos lahar... nos próximos tempos vai subir o numero de mortos pela inalação de cinza vulcânica... que pesadelo terrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2018 às 21:30)




----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2018 às 22:48)

Belo e destruidor ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## lserpa (5 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

MSantos disse:


> Belo e destruidor ao mesmo tempo!



Pois é, o vídeo aéreo de vacation land também está qualquer coisa! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

A foto e o link do update do USGS 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (6 Jun 2018 às 00:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ele é bem monitorizado, simplesmente não deu qualquer sinal de erupção eminente. Simplesmente impressionante!


Pelo que li, o vulcão poderia ser mais monitorizado, mas a Guatemala tem as suas dificuldades económicas..

Aqui em Portugal se não fosse os fundos e programas europeus, os nossos vulcões não teriam uma rede tão abrangente.

Há vulcões que deveriam ter um raio de exclusão permanente, grande maioria dos vulcões são em zonas remotas, outros que não se espera uma erupção em centenas de anos, mas há um grupo de vulcões identificados que a probabilidade de entrar em erupção nos próximos 100 anos é elevada, então porque é que deixam populações estabelecerem se nas proximidades do vulcão?

Só este ano, Hawaii e Guatemala.. todos os anos acontece o mesmo.

Não querendo parecer dramático, mas aqui nos Açores acontece o mesmo, a probabilidade de acontecer uma grande erupção nos próximos 50 anos é diminuta, o, mas o que não falta são freguesias inteiras instaladas nas encostas ou mesmo no centro de um vulcão.
Deixou se instalar nesses locais apesar de a nossa história falar sempre dos "mistérios", e o governo mesmo se quisesse não iria conseguir realocar essas freguesias, agora espero quando a altura chegar, que irá chegar, as autoridades competentes, neste caso o CIVISA, esteja munida de equipamento e conhecimento suficiente para tomar a decisão de evacuação antepadamente.
De um dia de maior sismicidade, a tremor vulcânico à erupção pode demorar dias, mas também pode demorar horas, cada vulcão tem a sua personalidade, e não conhecemos o comportamento pré eruptivo dos nossos (cientificamente), apenas relatos históricos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2018 às 10:55)

*Mais fluxos piroclásticos no vulcão Fuego, mas de menor dimensão...*


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=8jqv6ngB







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2018 às 17:06)

lserpa disse:


> http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=8jqv6ngB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2018 às 17:17)

lserpa disse:


> http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=8jqv6ngB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que era uma baía é agora um cabo, assim ditou a Deusa Pele... Foi assim que estas ilhas se formaram e se transformam, se calhar o problema foi terem sido construídas casas nas imediações do vulcão mais activo do Mundo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2018 às 19:56)




----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2018 às 20:35)

O Kilauea como o conhecemos, na minha opinião, morreu! 
Este já está em processo de formação de caldeira! Os colapsos da cratera e as explosões que se tem verificado no último mês, são evidências disso mesmo!
Atenção, esta opinião é meramente pessoal. Acredito numa deslocalização á superfície do “hot spot” e de uma formação de uma nova cratera ativa algures em Leilani Estates. 

Sei que historicamente aconteceram várias erupções fissurais nesta área, mas nenhuma gerou a “estagnação eruptiva” (esvaziamento da cratera)do Kilauea. 

Posso estar a dizer a maior estupidez do mundo, mas, é apenas a minha opinião é vale o que vale. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2018 às 23:00)

USGS em resposta à minha pergunta.




Resumindo, segundo os geólogos do USGS, estamos assistindo ao crescimento da cratera do helemaumauma dentro da caldeira do Kilauea. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2018 às 23:43)

lserpa disse:


> O Kilauea como o conhecemos, na minha opinião, morreu!
> Este já está em processo de formação de caldeira! Os colapsos da cratera e as explosões que se tem verificado no último mês, são evidências disso mesmo!
> Atenção, esta opinião é meramente pessoal. Acredito numa deslocalização á superfície do “hot spot” e de uma formação de uma nova cratera ativa algures em Leilani Estates.
> 
> ...



Hum... Penso que a "morte" de vulcões deva ser um processo geológico lento à nossa escala temporal, a câmara magmática penso que continua sob o Kilauea, embora a lava esteja a divergir pelo rift até Leilani Estates. A placa move-se sobre o hot spot poucos centimetros por ano, acho muito improvável uma migração do foco vulcânico de alguns quilômetros assim em meia-duzia de dias, mas posso igualmente estar a dizer a maior estupidez do Mundo.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2018 às 23:48)

lserpa disse:


> USGS em resposta à minha pergunta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups.. Não tinha lido este post! 

De qualquer das formas é fascinante acompanhar a evolução destes vulcões, está escrever-se a história da Terra em tempo real!


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2018 às 23:48)

MSantos disse:


> Hum... Penso que a "morte" de vulcões deva ser um processo geológico lento à nossa escala temporal, a câmara magmática penso que continua sob o Kilauea, embora a lava esteja a divergir pelo rift até Leilani Estates. A placa move-se sobre o hot spot poucos centimetros por ano, acho muito improvável uma migração do foco vulcânico de alguns quilômetros assim em meia-duzia de dias, mas posso igualmente estar a dizer a maior estupidez do Mundo.



Quando me refiro à “morte” refiro-me à sua forma e tipo de erupção, não ao seu arrefecimento e extinção. Se calhar não me expressei da melhor forma. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2018 às 00:18)

lserpa disse:


> Quando me refiro à “morte” refiro-me à sua forma e tipo de erupção, não ao seu arrefecimento e extinção. Se calhar não me expressei da melhor forma.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Por exemplo, o vulcão dos Capelinhos no Faial, Açores, localizado na península do Capelo- sistema fissural do Capelo, embora a sua erupção tenha ocorrido há pouco mais de meia centena de anos, ainda hoje é possível sentir e ver o vapor de água que emana de uma das suas fissuras.  No entanto, essa evaporação é livre de gases vulcânicos, sendo apenas vapor de água. Este está num estado de dormência... o sistema fissural está ligado ao vulcão da Caldeira e que por altura da erupção dos capelinhos, houveram algumas erupções freáticas no seu interior, no entanto esta caldeira não mostrava evidências de que teria algum tipo de erupção... isto tudo para dizer que ao referir “morte”, não quero dizer extinção, mas sim uma grande alteração do padrão “normal” para um novo normal.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2018 às 00:46)

Update 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2018 às 01:08)

Guatemala_Vulcão do Fogo (03.06.2018)


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 08:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 09:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Guatemala_Vulcão do Fogo (03.06.2018)


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 09:07)

*Vulcão Pacaya também na Guatemala em actividade...*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 10:17)

*Imagens*
*O "antes" e o "depois" da erupção do Vulcão do Fogo na Guatemala.*
https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...a-9418075.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2018 às 10:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Vulcão Pacaya também na Guatemala em actividade...*



Anel de Fogo do Pacifico em altas nestes últimos tempos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 15:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 16:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 19:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2018 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jun 2018 às 09:25)




----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2018 às 15:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A lava apresenta uma grande fluidez, nada a haver com a lava que saía no inicio da erupção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jun 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jun 2018 às 16:09)

MSantos disse:


> A lava apresenta uma grande fluidez, nada a haver com a lava que saía no inicio da erupção.


Sim, é verdade. A lava no início da erupção era lava que ainda estava armazenada nas condutas do vulcão, e por isso mais viscoso. Este já é magma directo do hot spot.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jun 2018 às 20:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jun 2018 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jun 2018 às 17:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jun 2018 às 21:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jun 2018 às 14:14)




----------



## lserpa (11 Jun 2018 às 14:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Agora pergunto, como é que raio esse indivíduo se aproximou tanto do fluxo? Manobra de alto risco...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2018 às 19:01)

Sem prazo para terminar...


----------



## vamm (11 Jun 2018 às 19:08)

MSantos disse:


> Sem prazo para terminar...


É impressionante a velocidade a que a lava é atirada e como escorre por ali a fora! É impossivel prever o fim disto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jun 2018 às 19:38)

vamm disse:


> É impressionante a velocidade a que a lava é atirada e como escorre por ali a fora! É impossivel prever o fim disto...


As erupções do Vulcão Kilauea demoram muito tempo... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kīlauea


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2018 às 23:19)

vamm disse:


> É impressionante a velocidade a que a lava é atirada e como escorre por ali a fora! É impossivel prever o fim disto...



A erupção pode demorar meses ou anos, a erupção pode deixar de ser tão visível e tornar-se subterrânea (a lava solidificar à superfície e o rio de lava continuar a correr por baixo). Acho que ninguém pode prever o que vai acontecer. Certo é que aquela zona da Ilha vai ficar inabitável por largos anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2018 às 08:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jun 2018 às 20:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jun 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2018 às 11:59)

A velocidade da lava a correr é impressionante!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2018 às 12:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A velocidade da lava a correr é impressionante!



Incrível mesmo!  

O facto da lava se ter canalizado a ela própria fez com que passasse a correr como um rio até ao oceano sem causar mais danos do que aqueles que já tinha provocado. O problema é se a lava furar as paredes do canal e for inundar novas áreas, mas não sei se isso é sequer espectável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2018 às 13:27)

MSantos disse:


> Incrível mesmo!
> 
> O facto da lava se ter canalizado a ela própria fez com que passasse a correr como um rio até ao oceano sem causar mais danos do que aqueles que já tinha provocado. O problema é se a lava furar as paredes do canal e for inundar novas áreas, mas não sei se isso é sequer espectável.


Ontem a lava já começou a transbordar em alguns pontos. Por enquanto ainda está limitado mas se saída de lava continuar a este ritmo podem  ser mais significativas e originar mais destruição de casas e terrenos.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

*News from Galeras volcano:
M4.5 earthquake near Galeras volcano kills 2 people*

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ga...uake-near-Galeras-volcano-kills-2-people.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2018 às 10:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2018 às 00:09)

Resumo de toda a atividade em poucos minutos apenas. Hawaii eruption.
https://www.nps.gov/media/video/view.htm?id=2BAB933C-1DD8-B71B-0B382F87B9E61717


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 17:57)




----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2018 às 21:35)

Japão 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 22:49)




----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2018 às 23:39)

Alguém falava em lava rápida? 
Que pastilhão!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém falava em lava rápida?
> Que pastilhão!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Acabei de ver esse video no instagram e estou chocada! Primeiro pensei de ser um time-lapse ou assim, mas quando reparei nas pessoas... meu deus!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 11:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 18:59)




----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2018 às 21:36)

Reativação da fissura 6:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 19:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:49)




----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 19:38)

Aqui um vídeo que vi há semanas que achei muito interessante sobre a teoria do que se está a passar no Hawaii. Perto da superfície ocorre lá o que se chama uma "bolha magmática". Muitas das que ocorreram num passado distante, acredita-se que a explosão dessas 'bolhas' geraram extinsões em massa.
 (a parte da bolha  min 4:52)


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 22:17)

rokleon disse:


> Aqui um vídeo que vi há semanas que achei muito interessante sobre a teoria do que se está a passar no Hawaii. Perto da superfície ocorre lá o que se chama uma "bolha magmática". Muitas das que ocorreram num passado distante, acredita-se que a explosão dessas 'bolhas' geraram extinsões em massa.
> (a parte da bolha  min 4:52)


Super interessante!
Já tinha ouvido falar do hot spot mudar de sitio, mas nunca tinha reparado no “rasto” que ele tem deixado no globo


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 22:19)

vamm disse:


> Super interessante!
> Já tinha ouvido falar do hot spot mudar de sitio, mas nunca tinha reparado no “rasto” que ele tem deixado no globo


A verificar-se a teoria, é um caso anómalo, atenção!


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2018 às 22:59)

O hotspot não muda de sitio, a placa tectónica do pacifico é que se move. Houve centenas/milhares de erupçoes com origem no hotspot, com o passar de milhoes de anos, a placa movendo se +-10mm/ano deixou aquele rasto das ilhas do Hawaii e de montanhas submarinas (outrora possivelmente ilhas) até à Sibéria, a formação das ilhas/montanhas submarinas deverá estar relacionada com maior pico de actividade do hotspot.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2018 às 23:13)

vamm disse:


> Super interessante!
> Já tinha ouvido falar do hot spot mudar de sitio, mas nunca tinha reparado no “rasto” que ele tem deixado no globo



Em momento algum afirmam que o hotspot mudou de localização! 
Afirmam sim, o que já é conhecido pela comunidade científica, a movimentação da placa ao longo dos milénios sobre essa “bolha” (hotspot). 
E não é uma teoria, mas sim um facto científico. 




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

Em termos de curiosidade, o arquipélago dos Açores (a sua génese), em nada teve/tem haver com hotspots, mas sim, este nasce associado à convergência de placas.
Americana, euro-asiática e africana. 
Grupo ocidental diverge para o continente Americano e os restantes grupos divergem  no sentido oposto. 
Estudos feitos no arquipélago detetaram uma anomalia negativa na temperatura do magma, logo, excluindo a hipótese de hotspots, acredita-se então que, sendo esta área uma convergência de placas e com falhas associadas, possam ter gerado pontos húmidos o que muda a temperatura de fusão do magma. 
Associado a isto as evidências de erupções do tipo havaiano um pouco por todo o arquipélago.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 04:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 04:15)




----------



## rokleon (21 Jun 2018 às 07:29)

lserpa disse:


> Em momento algum afirmam que o hotspot mudou de localização!
> Afirmam sim, o que já é conhecido pela comunidade científica, a movimentação da placa ao longo dos milénios sobre essa “bolha” (hotspot).
> E não é uma teoria, mas sim um facto científico.
> 
> ...


Tens razão, até isso diz no vídeo mas não corrigi isso no comentário do @vamm! Mas na verdade tudo aceite na ciência são teorias, certo?
É um hotspot diferente, digamos. A teoria no vídeo é que o hotspot é chamado como bolha neste caso porque é maior/está mais perto da superfície e se rebentar geraria muitos problemas. Isto resumidamente. Agora, o porquê disso? Por não estar associado a fronteiras de placas como os hotspots do 'anel do Fogo' do Pacífico e a Pluma de Manto permite-se subir mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:42)




----------



## lserpa (21 Jun 2018 às 16:59)

rokleon disse:


> Tens razão, até isso diz no vídeo mas não corrigi isso no comentário do @vamm! Mas na verdade tudo aceite na ciência são teorias, certo?
> É um hotspot diferente, digamos. A teoria no vídeo é que o hotspot é chamado como bolha neste caso porque é maior/está mais perto da superfície e se rebentar geraria muitos problemas. Isto resumidamente. Agora, o porquê disso? Por não estar associado a fronteiras de placas como os hotspots do 'anel do Fogo' do Pacífico e a Pluma de Manto permite-se subir mais.



A maior erupção à superfície de uma “bolha” hotspot, deu-se no Índico, as evidência ainda podem ser encontradas na Índia. Este mete o Hawai num canto . Aconteceu um pouco antes, ou um pouco depois da extinção dos dinossauros. Mas creio que foi depois... este alterou significativamente o clima na terra, não pela violência de uma explosão, mas sim pela quantidade de gases expelidos...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:27)

lserpa disse:


> Em momento algum afirmam que o hotspot mudou de localização!
> Afirmam sim, o que já é conhecido pela comunidade científica, a movimentação da placa ao longo dos milénios sobre essa “bolha” (hotspot).
> E não é uma teoria, mas sim um facto científico.
> 
> ...


Calma. Eu é que me expressei mal. O hotspot sim, está no mesmo sitio, mas a placa não. Daí dizer que “mudou de sitio”. Ou seja, a placa moveu-se para norte!


----------



## lserpa (21 Jun 2018 às 21:50)

O reerguer diário da besta! 
O filho de Krakatoa.
Daqui surgiu uma das últimas grandes erupções globais.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## lserpa (23 Jun 2018 às 12:26)

Manoa luma, Hawaii volta ao “normal”.
A atividade sísmica diminuiu, assim como a deformação da mesma. 
Lançado alerta verde.

Fonte: USGS 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Jun 2018 às 17:33)

Junho já segue com 2 erupções vulcânicas nas Galápagos.
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/r...-june-this-time-at-sierra-negra/#.WzO75RZUmEc


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## KarluZ (27 Jun 2018 às 18:39)

Ciências


Cotopaxi. O vulcão que vibrou como um sino depois de entrar em erupção
Nuno Patrício - RTP 

Toda a comunidade científica sabe que uma erupção vulcânica pode surgir quando menos se espera. As estatísticas e os dados até podem apontar para uma iminência num determinado local, mas depois o que acontece na realidade é sempre imprevisível.

Por esta razão, os fenómenos sísmicos naturais são estudados minuciosamente, como o caso do vulcão Cotopaxi, no Equador.
O vulcão Cotopaxi localiza-se no Equador, e é um dos mais altos vulcões no mundo, com 5 897 metros. O Cotopaxi encontra-se a cerca de 75 quilómetros a sul de Quito e desde 1738 já ocorreram mais de 50 erupções.
E no caso do vulcão Cotopaxi em particular os cientistas estudam algo que, embora não seja comum no universo sismo-vulcânico, pode fornecer dados valiosos para o avanço desta ciência.

Entre o final de 2015 e o início de 2016, depois da erupção registada em agosto de 2015, o Cotopaxi repetiu um padrão incomum de sons de baixa frequência que os pesquisadores dizem agora estar ligados à geometria única do interior de sua cratera.

Sons impercetiveis ao ouvido humano que podem ajudar a compreender melhor o que se passa nas válvulas gigantes desta panela de pressão que é o planeta Terra.

Descobrir e identificar os barulhos provenientes do interior da terra, junto às zonas vulcânicas e suas chaminés é já uma prática comum em estudos geológicos levados a cabo por muitas organizações que estudam estes fenómenos naturais. E com esta descoberta no Equador poderá mesmo ajudar os cientistas a prever e a compreender melhor as mudanças dentro das crateras.

No caso do Cotopaxi, duas semanas após a erupção do vulcão em agosto de 2015, os cientistas equatorianos instalaram uma rede de microfones especiais, nos flancos do vulcão, que podiam gravar sons de baixa frequência ou infrassons. O sistema em rede registou um padrão sonoro incomum - uma oscilação forte e clara que diminui com o tempo. A curva de som registada lembra um parafuso, relataram os cientistas na Geophysical Research Letters on-line do dia 13 de junho.


Um padrão que o vulcão Cotopaxi repetiu 37 vezes entre setembro de 2015 e abril de 2016, ressoando como um instrumento musical, antes de desaparecer. Segundo declarações do geofísico que liderou e estudou o fenómeno, Jeffrey Johnson, da Boise State University, em Idaho, “[Cotopaxi] tocou como um sino por mais de um minuto”.
Ondas sonoras que nunca teriam sido possíveis captar se não fossem utilizados microfones especiais e hipersensíveis que captam frequências entre 0,01 hertz e 20 Hz. Frequências sonoras tão baixas que nenhum ser humano as conseguiria captar (20 a 20.000 Hz –limites da Audição Humana).






Desde a assinatura do Tratado de Proibição Completa de Testes Nucleares em 1996, a comunidade científica aproveita instrumentos que foram utilizados nestas experiencias bélicas para monitorizar e escutar os vulcões através de redes de infrassons.
Desde a dinâmica da erupção do vulcão até o movimento de lama induzida por vulcões lahars (avalanche), tudo é estudado para melhor compreender o que se encontra por baixo dos nossos pés.
“Se você não tivesse estes sensores infra sónicos, nunca daria com nada disso. Você seria como um surdo a este mundo de sons únicos e belos ”, refere o geofísico Jeffrey Johnson.
Uma “voz” vulcânica única, mas que pode ensinar muito
O som que surge do interior do Cotopaxi é incomum e profundo entre os vulcões já registados. Quase como um barítono entre os tenores, dizem os cientistas, ressoando numa frequência de 0,2 Hz - cinco vezes menor que a de muitos outros vulcões. Johnson e os geofísicos que estão a trabalhar nesta matéria atribuem essa estranha “pegada sonora” ao ar que entra e sai da cratera cilíndrica profunda do vulcão.
De acordo com os peritos, o que desencadeou a oscilação do som após a erupção inicial de 2015 ainda é difícil de determinar. Mas baseado num registo de vídeo de uma webcam nas proximidades, Johnson acredita que esta diferença sonora poderá ter tido origem na libertação intermitente de gases do lago de magma dentro da cratera.
Com este estudo, o geofísico da Boise State University, em Idaho, sugere que outros vulcões possam ter “vozes semelhantemente únicas” - mesmo que sem falar em melodias em forma de parafuso.
Organizações de monitorização poderiam desta forma identificar as “impressões de voz” dos vulcões mais preocupantes e registar as mudanças repentinas que poderiam fornecer um sinal de alerta precoce de agitação vulcânica.
Por exemplo, a “voz” de um vulcão pode mudar devido à subida ou descida de um lago de magma dentro da cratera, refere Johnson. "O Infrasson pode dizer-nos o que está a acontecer na superfície [de um vulcão ativo] quando já não se pode caminhar até à cratera e olhar para dentro deste."
Este trabalho que não se limita ao vulcão Cotopaxi, estando já Johnson e os seus colegas a registar outros sons, em vulcões em forma de sino como por exemplo o vulcão do Monte Nyiragongo, no Congo. "Detectamos um tom infrassonográfico de baixa frequência", refere Johnson, mas os sons não oscilaram por muito tempo para criar um tornado. Isso provavelmente deve-se à largura da cratera de Nyiragongo: com três quilómetros de diâmetro, é mais em forma de tigela do que em forma de tubo, dificultando a excitação em ressonância de longa duração.
Tudo isto leva a uma conclusão clara. O que se encontrou no Cotopaxi existe devido a uma geometria interna muito específica, que cria esse tipo de som. Algo que provavelmente não será encontrado em muitos outros vulcões, remata o geofísico.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/ciencia...-um-sino-depois-de-entrar-em-erupcao_n1084227


----------



## lserpa (29 Jun 2018 às 22:51)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2018 às 15:31)

E continua sem prazo para terminar!


----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2018 às 17:27)

MSantos disse:


> E continua sem prazo para terminar!



Embora o canal principal da falha 8 já se note as margens. Sinal de menos volume de lava.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jul 2018 às 10:36)




----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2018 às 23:47)

Vídeo de 15 minutos com imagens espetaculares do canal de lava com origem na fissura 8, vale a pena ver!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 15:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 15:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 16:49)

*Increased seismicity, vigorous degassing at Planchón-Peteroa volcanic complex, alert raised, Chile* 

Sernageomin raised the technical alert for the Planchón-Peteroa volcanic complex from Green to Yellow (2 of 4) on July 6, 2018. The last eruption of this volcano took place in 2011.

The decision was made due increased seismic activity under the volcano, accompanied by episodes of vigorous degassing.

Officials warned there is a possibility of eruption, lahars and pyroclastic flows. 

https://watchers.news/2018/07/07/in...-peteroa-volcanic-complex-alert-raised-chile/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 07:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 10:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 10:16)




----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2018 às 11:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2018 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jul 2018 às 08:34)

*Krakatau volcano (Indonesia): continuous intense explosions heard 42 km away, off scale seismicity*
Thursday Jul 12, 2018 11:39 AM |






11 July 2018 seismographs from Krakatau, showing the incredibly intense seismicity of the volcano's strong explosive eruption (screenshot from video by Andi)

Our Indonesian volcano expedition leader Andi has sent us the below video of the current seismicity of Anak Krakatau: "Krakatau is going crazy ...100 times explosion a day ... very loud could be heard untill Carita 42 km away"
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/kr...ns-heard-42-km-away-off-scale-seismicity.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jul 2018 às 17:45)

*Yellowstone:*

*Safety Concerns Lead To Emergency Closure Near Jenny Lake In Grand Teton National Park*



By NPT Staff on July 10th, 2018




A highly popular area near Jenny Lake in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming has been closed to the public for the immediate future due to concerns over expanding cracks and fissures in a large rock formation, park officials said Tuesday evening.

The National Park Service implemented an emergency closure in the Hidden Falls and Inspiration Point areas on the west side of Jenny Lake for human safety. Some recently expanding cracks and fissures have been identified in a large rock buttress above the Hidden Falls viewing area, a park release said.

"Human safety is our No. 1 priority, and with an abundance of caution we are temporarily closing this area until we can properly assess the situation," said Superintendent David Vela. 

Those familiar with the site, specifically park rangers and personnel with Exum Mountain Guides, identified the cracks and fissures and determined the situation to be a possible safety hazard. The notable changes in the rock over the past 24 hours spurred park rangers to implement a temporary closure and initiate a risk assessment with subject-matter experts. 

Exum Mountain Guides are relocating their practice school services to another location, and shuttle boat and scenic cruises with Jenny Lake Boating will continue to operate. Visitors are able to ride the boat to the west shore, hike Cascade Canyon or around the lake, and enjoy some areas of the west shore as well as the front country areas of the Jenny Lake Complex. 

It is unknown how long the closure at Hidden Falls and Inspiration Point areas will be in place.
https://www.nationalparkstraveler.o...ure-near-jenny-lake-grand-teton-national-park


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jul 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jul 2018 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

*New eruptive activity at Nishinoshima volcano, Japan *

 The Japan Meteorological Agency reported a bright spot emerging in Himawari-8 imagery it Nishinoshima on July 12. In addition, a brown smoke was seen rising from near the crater around 12:24 JST, July 12.

The last known eruption of this volcano took place in August 2017.

The island is the summit of a massive submarine volcano that has prominent satellitic peaks to the S, W, and NE. 

https://watchers.news/2018/07/13/new-eruptive-activity-at-nishinoshima-volcano-japan/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2018 às 14:27)

"Friday Morning 11 am HST Update for July 13th 
Joint post with Dane DuPont

*No significant advancement of new flow! Overall eruption is in decline and an end could be in sight! *

The new lava flow that overtook the warm ponds area the other day does not seem to be advancing today closer to Pohoiki. The ocean plume of this flow also seems a bit smaller today than it was yesterday. It appears that most of the lava from this flow is entering the ocean in one location at the warm ponds, rather than widening the overall flow.

The northern flow by Kapoho also seems to be dying and is declining every day, likely oozing out a remnant of lava from the enormous flow.

An island was observed this morning by air and boat, pretty amazing looking. We aren't quite sure what happened. Will be interesting to hear what USGS has to say about it!

Overall lava levels in the channels are down today again. Last night Andrew Hara reported that main channels were down 5 feet from the top of the channel walls..."

Photos from yesterday


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2018 às 20:58)

Morning Update - 8:15am (7/14/2018)

"...Fissure 8 remains. There have been some changes over the last few days of the eruption, however. *We at Hawaii Tracker are starting to believe that we have transitioned into a new phase of the eruption. A phase that is less consistent, much more volatile, and harder to predict. *The pressure that helps feed Fissure 8 is down, fountain heights are down, volume is still in question. But the biggest change is the surges of lava from Fissure 8 following a collapse/explosion event at Halema’ma’u. These surges have become more easily identifiable in this new phase of the eruption, and pose additional risks...

This latest surge phase comes with added risks associated with the less consistent behavior. Breakouts and overflows are a big concern during the surges. Even if we are correct, and activity from Fissure 8 is waning, *the added unpredictability creates additional cause for concern for residents.*"


----------



## lserpa (14 Jul 2018 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Morning Update - 8:15am (7/14/2018)
> 
> "...Fissure 8 remains. There have been some changes over the last few days of the eruption, however. *We at Hawaii Tracker are starting to believe that we have transitioned into a new phase of the eruption. A phase that is less consistent, much more volatile, and harder to predict. *The pressure that helps feed Fissure 8 is down, fountain heights are down, volume is still in question. But the biggest change is the surges of lava from Fissure 8 following a collapse/explosion event at Halema’ma’u. These surges have become more easily identifiable in this new phase of the eruption, and pose additional risks...
> 
> This latest surge phase comes with added risks associated with the less consistent behavior. Breakouts and overflows are a big concern during the surges. Even if we are correct, and activity from Fissure 8 is waning, *the added unpredictability creates additional cause for concern for residents.*"



É verdade, embora o fluxo da falha n°8 esteja mais reduzido, começam a surgir alguns blocos sólidos no rio de lava, com isso tem havido alguns galgamentos das margens criando alguns “overflows” e também novas áreas cobertas de lava. A fissura 22 também surpreende, surgindo pequenos fluxos com uma ou duas centenas de metros.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jul 2018 às 11:10)




----------



## fablept (17 Jul 2018 às 01:44)

*23 injured when lava bomb hits Hawaii tour boat*






https://edition-m.cnn.com/2018/07/16/us/hawaii-lava-bomb-boat-12-injured/index.html


----------



## fablept (17 Jul 2018 às 14:56)

Video de uma pessoa que se encontrava no barco, mesmo muita sorte que ninguém morreu.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1916106295120057&id=100001621147320&_rdr


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2018 às 15:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2018 às 15:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Hello pessoal.

Relativamente ao acidente ocorrido no Havai com um barco de turistas, enquanto estes observavam a entrada oceânica, o skipper estava a menos de 50 metros da entrada de lava. A lei prevê uma distância de 300 metros, salvo algumas exceções concedidas a alguns skippers até aos 50metros. 

Fato curioso, estas tours custam cerca de 250usd por cabeça!! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 14:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2018 às 18:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2018 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 18:49)

*A magnitude dos sismos vai lentamente subindo...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2018 às 23:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Com diferentes fases e intensidades, o que é certo é que a erupção já dura desde Maio!


----------



## lserpa (26 Jul 2018 às 21:17)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## fablept (27 Jul 2018 às 12:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Como diferentes culturas interagem com erupções, no Hawaii fazem rituais, danças pela deusa Pele, nos Açores, fazem-se procissões e romarias..


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

Mais uma vez, este pequeno monstro mostra a suas garras. Krakatoa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 13:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2018 às 13:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Esse já vem desde abril e é bem mais violento que o do Hawaii, mas menos divulgado! É com cada bojarda!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 13:39)

lserpa disse:


> Esse já vem desde abril e é bem mais violento que o do Hawaii, mas menos divulgado! É com cada bojarda!


Coitada daquela gente...


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2018 às 13:42)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2018 às 01:05)

lserpa disse:


> Mais uma vez, este pequeno monstro mostra a suas garras. Krakatoa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 19:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 07:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 20:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 20:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 22:43)

*Jeannie Curtis

Volcano eruptions at different latitudes impact sea surface temperature differently - @physorg_com
17 AUG 2018.  Scientists find link between volcanic eruptions & El Niño-Southern Oscillation. *
https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/10.1175/JCLI-D-17-0571.1
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-volcano-eruptions-latitudes-impact-sea.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 13:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 09:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 19:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 13:22)

Let’s start with what happened on Saturday.  An eruption of Ear Spring sent “plumes of water up to 30 feet in the air”, and it was being reported that “debris and rocks flew into the sky”…

*On Saturday, Ear Spring erupted plumes of water up to 30 feet in the air, endangering visitors as debris and rocks flew into the sky*.

The last known eruption on that scale occurred in 1957, though several smaller eruptions were observed in 2004.

Ear Spring is one of the hottest pools in Yellowstone National Park and contains water above the boiling point up to 200 degrees.

If you are not familiar with this particular hot spring at Yellowstone, you can find the basics on Wikipedia right here.  When a supervolcano that could ultimately kill billions of us starts flinging “debris and rocks” into the sky, that should have made front page headlines all over the planet, but it didn’t.

*This was the very first time since 2004 that Ear Spring has erupted, and it was only the 4th eruption in the last 60 years.*

But that wasn’t the end of the activity at Yellowstone.

On Monday, Steamboat Geyser erupted “for an hour and fifteen minutes”…

Steamboat Geyser in Yellowstone National Park erupted *on Monday*  for an hour and fifteen minutes. The spectacular stream of water and steam can reach heights of 300 feet, making it the tallest of any active geyser in the world. *The most recent eruption was the geyser’s nineteenth in 2018, making this Steamboat’s most active calendar year since 1982*, and exciting visitors and scientists alike.
... https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...ew-geysers-erupt-hurling-debris-and-rocks-sky


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:50)

Mount Anak Krakatau in Lampung, Indonesia, erupted 44 times between Friday night and Saturday afternoon, according to the Meteorology, Climatology, and Geophysics Agency (BMKG).

Dramatic images from the volcano, which lies in the Sunda Strait between Java and Sumatra, showed as billowing thick, black smoke spewed some 600 meters from the crater.

Bright red, molten lava gushed from the volcano, spurting massive lava bombs which local media report are as big as trucks.

Shocking footage showed the enormous fireballs bursting from the volcano overnight, sending lava cascading down the mountain’s slopes.

Thunder sounds and weak tremors also occurred as the volcano blew.

According to the Mount Anak Krakatau’s Observation Post, Volcanology Center and Geological Disaster Mitigation (PVMBG), the mount activity was accompanied by firelights and incandescent flow to the south.

The volcano has been active sine June but had not caused any disruption - until now.

Mount Anak Krakatau remains at alert level two and no people or tourists are allowed to go near the crater within 2 kilometers.







Anak Krakatau volcano: The mountain erupted with huge firebals (Image: 6ABC)





Anak Krakatau volcano: The volcano erupted 44 times (Image: REUTERS)
... https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...n-video-watch-fireball-Indonesia-volcano-lava


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:04)

*Tradução: O código de cores atual do Soputan VONA é VERMELHO. O que significa que a altura da erupção é mais de 6000 metros acima do nível do mar. VONA é usado como um aviso prévio quando um vulcão entra em erupção para um vôo.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:13)

*Tradução: Monte Anak Krakatau entra em erupção quase todos os dias. Em 2/10/2018 houve 156 erupções que jogaram cinzas, areia incandescente e lava. Status de alerta. A condição é segura se estiver fora de um raio de 2 km da cratera. Interessante ver o fenômeno do vulcão em erupção em um lugar seguro.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Tradução: O código de cores atual do Soputan VONA é VERMELHO. O que significa que a altura da erupção é mais de 6000 metros acima do nível do mar. VONA é usado como um aviso prévio quando um vulcão entra em erupção para um vôo.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2018 às 09:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Consequência do sismo?? Parece-me algo estranho considerando que o epicentro do sismo foi algo distante do vulcão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2018 às 09:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Tradução: Monte Anak Krakatau entra em erupção quase todos os dias. Em 2/10/2018 houve 156 erupções que jogaram cinzas, areia incandescente e lava. Status de alerta. A condição é segura se estiver fora de um raio de 2 km da cratera. Interessante ver o fenômeno do vulcão em erupção em um lugar seguro.*



O "filho do Krakatoa" está a crescer a olhos vistos. Mais uns séculos e faz PUMMMMM como o pai


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 12:46)

*Tradução: Erupção do Monte Soputan, Sulawesi do Norte hoje à noite. Observou-se a altura da coluna de cinzas em erupção na faixa de 4000-6000 m acima do pico (5800-7800 m acima do nível do mar). Fluxo de lava incandescente é observado no nordeste até 1 milha. 2500 m do topo.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:14)

*O vulcão Soputan continua a entrar em erupção com lava incandescente e cinzas vulcânicas. Status de espera (nível 3). A comunidade está proibida de se mover dentro de um raio de 4 km e em uma área de expansão setorial para o oeste-sudoeste a 6,5 km do cume para evitar lava e nuvens quentes.*


*Da manhã até a noite, o monte Soputan entrou em erupção de cinzas vulcânicas, com alturas de 4.000 a 6.000 metros. Gotas de lava e nuvens quentes viajam para oeste-sudoeste. Status de espera. Nenhuma atividade dentro de um raio de 4 km e extensão para o oeste-oeste é de 6,5 km de distância.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 22:30)

*A lava incandescente cai pelas encostas do Monte Soputan em Sulawesi do Norte em 10/03/2018 às 23:25 WITA. Status de espera (nível 3). Não há fatalidades e a comunidade não precisa evacuar. Mantenha a calma. Siga todas as recomendações do PVMBG.*
*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 09:03)

*Erupção de G. Gamalama, North Maluku na quinta-feira, 4 de outubro de 2018, às 11:52 WIT com uma coluna de cinzas observada ± 250 m acima do pico (± 1965 m acima do nível do mar). A coluna de cinzas observada é cinza com intensidade moderada a grossa para o noroeste*
*

Nível de atividade G. Gamalama está atualmente no Nível II (CUIDADO). As comunidades ao redor do Mt.Gamalama e os visitantes / turistas não se movem dentro de um raio de 1,5 km da cratera do topo do Mt.Gamalama.

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 11:44)

*Soputan Mountain, apesar de irromper e remover lava incandescente permanece status de alerta (nível 3). Áreas perigosas dentro de um raio de 4 km e no setor para a direção oeste-sudoeste até 6,5 km. Assentamentos estão fora da zona de perigo. Não há fatalidades. Não há refugiados.*


*Monte Soputan, Monte Gamalama e Monte Anak Krakatau entrou em erupção ontem. Não é perigoso enquanto estiver em um raio seguro. Não há conexão entre si entre as montanhas. Também não tem nada a ver com o terremoto de Donggala. O nome é vulcão, certamente um dia entrará em erupção. Mantenha a calma.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 22:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 10:34)

*Bardarbunga a dizer olá!*

Tuesday
23.10.2018    00:12:54    64.623    -17.438    2.2 km    *3.5*    99.0    4.7 km ESE of Bárðarbunga
Tuesday
23.10.2018    00:08:58    64.625    -17.441    7.1 km    *4.6*    99.0    4.5 km ESE of Bárðarbunga
Tuesday
23.10.2018    00:08:58    64.627    -17.389    1.1 km    *4.0*    90.15    6.8 km ESE of Bárðarbunga

https://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 09:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 20:28)

*Erupção detectada na ilha Semisopochnoi * 

https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Eruption-detected-at-Semisopochnoi-Island-498617001.html


----------



## rokleon (30 Out 2018 às 11:44)

Espetáculo...  Do mesmo vulcão mencionado aqui pelo @luismeteo3 recentemente


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 11:36)

*Turrialba and Rincon de la Vieja Volcanoes in Costa Rica Are Very Active*

 




Turrialba Volcano Photo of Eruption Registered November 2. Archive

This Sunday, November 4th two of Costa Rica’s volcanoes registered important activity; the Turrialba Volcano in Cartago presented an eruption with an ash column that reached 500 meters above the crater or 3,484 meters above sea level (12595.2 ft).


In Guanacaste, the Rincon de la Vieja volcano began its activity at 7:45 p.m., the weather conditions at the time of the eruption didn’t allow to confirm the height reached by the column; the activity lasted for close to 12 minutes with an eruptive sequence of at least three episodes of two minutes each, the nearby community reported smell of Sulphur.

The Turrialba volcano has registered several eruptions since the beginning of October, prior to the activity this Sunday it also had important activity on November 2; while the Rincon de la Vieja registered its last short eruption back on October 17.
https://news.co.cr/turrialba-and-rincon-de-la-vieja-volcanoes-in-costa-rica-very-active/77159/


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 11:28)

*Autoridades da Guatemala ordenam evacuação de áreas próximas do vulcão de Fogo*
19.11.2018 às 8h38






JOHAN ORDONEZ/GETTY IMAGES

*O vulcão, de 3.763 metros de altura, situa-se nas regiões de Escuintla, Chimaltenango e Sacatepéquez, a 50 quilómetros a oeste da capital da Guatemala*

As autoridades da Guatemala ordenaram esta segunda-feira a retirada da população de pelo menos oito comunidades do país, devido à quinta erupção do vulcão de Fogo este ano.

O vulcão, de 3.763 metros de altura, situa-se nas regiões de Escuintla, Chimaltenango e Sacatepéquez, a 50 quilómetros a oeste da capital da Guatemala.

O porta-voz do Coordenador Nacional para Redução de Desastres, David de Leon, disse que a população de pelo menos oito comunidades deve retirar-se e procurar estabelecer-se em áreas mais seguras.

A 3 de junho, o vulcão de Fogo registou uma das erupções mais fortes da sua história, afetando quase dois milhões de pessoas. De acordo com o último balanço das autoridades, pelo menos 194 pessoas morreram e outras centenas ainda estão desaparecidas.

Este pequeno país da América central situa-se no “anel de fogo do Pacífico”, uma zona que concentra cerca de 90% da atividade sísmica terrestre.
https://expresso.sapo.pt/internacio...e-areas-proximas-do-vulcao-de-Fogo#gs.8H55ZZo


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 13:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 09:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 18:46)




----------



## lserpa (24 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Brutal!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

*Hekla – Small things and stars in the night*
Carl / 22 hours ago





Hekla during the 1980 eruption. Photograph by Oxonhutch, Wikimedia Commons.

I was asked to write a small weekend piece while we wait for Albert to finish the second part about Grimsvötn. My original idea was to write about people eating volcanoes, but thankfully Iceland saved us from that.

As many of you have noticed Grimsvötn has thrown some big ones since my part of the two-part article, but I know that Albert is diligently working those ones into his article, so I will leave out Grimsvötn being hard at work to meet that 31st December 23.59.59 o’clock deadline to outshine the Reykjavik fireworks.

*Stars*





Stars in the night. Image by the Icelandic Met Office.

Iceland is most likely the only place on earth that will cause people to look down towards the ground if you say, “Oh, look at the stars”.

As many of you know a “star” is an earthquake above M3 on the Icelandic Met Office earthquake page. As I write this there are 3 stars in Iceland at Bláfjallaskal, Grimsvötn and Hamarinn. And as we all know, big earthquakes in volcanoes can be signs that things are about to go down.

Problem is that Hamarinn can throw these now and then without any impending doom, and the same goes for the tectonically active part of Iceland that houses Bláfjallaskal. So, if big things are not necessarily a sign of big eruptions, where do we look?

*Hekla*





Sideways plot showing the earthquakes of Hekla. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

*The last 24 hours are among the most interesting and downright intriguing in volcanological history, and that is even counting eruptions like Cerro Hudson, Holuhraun and Pinatubo. The air was filled with the brimstone smell of heavy science data collection being done in the dark.*

Before and during the 2000 eruption of Hekla the monitoring network was not bad for its time but compared to today it was a kayak crossing a small lake compared to a rocket hurling a Tesla playing David Bowie towards Mars.

Not only have we gotten more seismometers, GPS-stations, strain meters and a new funky multigas-measuring station. All of the old equipment has been replaced with new and far more sensitive instruments.

Basically, what will trigger the automatic system today would be hard to manually find back then. Today the automatic threshold is a staggering -1.2 on the moment magnitude scale. And it is possible to manually see earthquakes that are even smaller.





Possible location of deep conduit, upper magma reservoir and vent conduit. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

The same level of upgrades is also there for the GPS and the strain meters. And we have the gas station on top of the mountain and an infra-sound detector down at Katla.

Yes, there are more pieces of equipment on a couple of volcanoes, but nowhere on earth is the average density versus quality higher.

I am mentioning this for two reasons. One is so that you will understand that there are more earthquakes picked up now than during the last eruption. And the second reason is that we can now be almost certain that we will be able to pick up the pre-eruption signs of Hekla.





This is my prefered interpration where we see a wedge shaped magma reservoir with earthquakes indicating pressure release zones and/or vertical sills. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

Obviously, we are not entirely sure what those signs are, since we have never seen them before, but we can make educated guesses. And, we can also compare it to the 2000 eruption signs that we did pick up and extrapolate from there.

Only problem is that apparently Hekla is throwing us a Black Swan moment. Because according to our known extrapolations and guesstimates Hekla started an eruption this morning. At least if we go with the seismometer network data.





2018 earthquake activity showing well the location of the current activity. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

So, where is the brimstone and fiery doom that our beloved Hekla is famous for? I will now try to answer that question.

In 2011 all seismic network upgrades except station HES was in place. From that moment the data quality does not increase a lot and we can safely say that there is no large technology skew increasing the numbers of earthquakes. Well, except in the direction of HES obviously, and that HES gave us better depth resolution.

*The 2013 Hekla Seismic Crisis*





IMO earthquake page showing the earthquakes that caused this article. Image by the Icelandic Met Office.

In 2013 Hekla threw up it’s most numerous post eruptive earthquake swarm. At the time it was assumed that Hekla would erupt, and even the Icelandic Met Office put up a bulletin that an eruption at Hekla was imminent. I was also fooled by Hekla and thought it would go off.

In the end no eruption occurred but post the seismic crisis that has been the benchmark of what the maximum unrest Hekla could withstand without an eruption following.

I had a bit of a problem with that idea. The location of those earthquakes was not in line with what had been observed prior to Hekla’s last eruption in 2000.





Hekla seismic trend plot. Notice the difference in M0.8 earthquake count between this month and 2013. Image by the Icelandic Met Office.

In 2000 against what most people believe there was a small swarm about two weeks prior to the onset of eruption. That small swarm occurred slightly west of the southern terminus of the Heklugjá fissure swarm.

It is normally said that Heklugjá is 7 kilometres long and that it runs the length of the actual mountain. But that is the top of the fissure that normally opens during an eruption, the fissure at depth is a bit longer. Perhaps 3 km to the NNE, and some 7 to 10 kilometres further SSW. This is very clear on the plots that Andrej has made for this article.

The pre-eruption swarm in 2000 is a logical place swarming for a fissure system under intense magmatic pressure, because the pressure will attack the weakest points to make room for that magma.





Earthquake trend plot for Hekla of all data. Please notice the increase as the big upgrades of the system came online. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

The NNE end is fairly blocked off due to the neighbouring Torfajökull volcano, and the Vonarskard and Veidivötn fissure swarms taking care of the business Icelandic continental spreading.

That means that the best spot to grow is the SSW end, and this is evidenced by that part being considerably longer than the NNE part.

In 2000 the ever-increasing magma pressure tried to make more room at the southern end causing pressure induced earthquakes there. In the end that did not work well enough, and the pressure after a while attacked another weak spot, the topmost part of Heklugjá that runs the length of the edifice known as Hekla proper.

No such thing was seen in 2013, so in hindsight the obvious conclusion is that the pressure was not high enough for the earthquakes to be part of a pre-eruptive sequence.

*Under pressure*





Earthquake versus depth plot over time. Image by Andrej Fliis using data from the Icelandic Met Office.

If the relatively small earthquake crisis in 2013 can be called a seismic crisis what we are seeing now is more like seismageddon (in a piddly Hekla way). Just to put it into perspective, the total earthquake count now is 3 times larger, and the amount of earthquakes per month above M0.8 is by now twice the number.

So, just on pure numbers this has transcended 2013. But that is not the point that is important. The important thing is the location.

This time a large percentage of the seismic activity is slightly west of the southern terminus of Heklugjá indicating intense pressure. The earthquakes are though small, the same as in 2000.

Since the network now is far more sensitive than in 2000, we are seeing quite a few more small earthquakes. That is why the IMO is using the M0.8 and upwards as the divider for their master plot. A M0.8 earthquake was easy to detect in 2000, and none of those would have been missed even at the old network, so this makes it easy and accurate to compare with now.

All things taken together, we know that the GPS-system says that the pressure levels by now are higher than they where back before the 2000 eruption, we are seeing magma system pressure earthquakes at the correct location, but we are not seeing any untoward twitching on the strain meters.

So basically, we have 2 out of 3 of the prerequisites known for an upcoming Hekla eruption. And the strain twitching normally starts just a few minutes prior to onset of eruption.

*Conclusion*

I will not say that Hekla will erupt soon. Suffice it to say that there are far more signs of an eruption being on the way now compared to 2013.

It has been an interesting and exhausting 24 hours, and even if there will not be an eruption this time around, Hekla gave us all a true masterclass in volcanology, and for that we will have to be thankful.

*CARL REHNBERG*
https://www.volcanocafe.org/hekla-small-things-and-stars-in-the-night/


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Já que uma erupção no vulcão Hekla parece estar relativamente próxima, deixo aqui um video para reavivar a memória...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:09)

*Monitorização do vulcão Hekla live:* http://volcanocafe.net/brennstein/g...V4_4mvNT6vxNp4Fl0WOkhvjX0Z2z1vK7D-0cJQrq97TKE


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 17:11)

*Short-Term Seismic Precursors to Icelandic Eruptions 1973–2014
*
Páll Einarsson*
Institute of Earth Sciences, University of Iceland, Reykjavík, Iceland
Networks of seismographs of high sensitivity have been in use in the vicinity of active volcanoes in Iceland since 1973. During this time, 21 confirmed eruptions have occurred and several intrusions where magma did not reach the surface. All these events have been accompanied by characteristic seismic activity. Long-term precursory activity is characterized by low-level, persistent seismicity (months-years), clustered around an inflating magma body. Whether or not a magma accumulation is accompanied by seismicity depends on the tectonic setting, interplate or intraplate, the depth of magma accumulation, the previous history and the state of stress. All eruptions during the time of observation had a detectable short-term seismic precursor marking the time of dike propagation toward the surface. The precursor times varied between 15 min and 13 days. In half of the cases the precursor time was <2 h. Three eruptions stand out for their unusually long duration of the immediate seismic precursory activity, Heimaey 1973 with 30 h, Gjálp 1996 with 34 h, and Bárðarbunga 2014 with 13 days. In the case of Heimaey the long time is most likely the consequence of the great depth of the magma source, 15–25 km. The Gjálp eruption had a prelude that was unusual in many respects. The long propagation time may have resulted from a complicated triggering scenario involving more than one magma chamber. The Bárðarbunga eruption at Holuhraun issued from the distal end of a dike that took 13 days to propagate laterally for 48 km before it opened to the surface. Out of the 21 detected precursors 14 were noticed soon enough to lead to a public warning of the coming eruption. In four additional cases the precursory signal was noticed before the eruption was seen. In only three cases was the eruption seen or detected before the seismic precursor was verified. In general, eruptions are preceded by identifyable short-term seismic precursors that, under favorable conditions, may be used for pre-eruption warnings. In some cases, however, the time may be too short to be useful. The Hekla volcano stands out for its short precursory times.
...
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/feart.2018.00045/full


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2018 às 21:05)

*HVO has spoken, and listed the possibilities for what’s next at Kilauea:*

“New summit lava lake, resumption of eruption at Pu‘u ‘Ō‘ō, lava flows in Puna, further summit collapses, explosive eruptions from the summit, eventual collapse of the entire summit, renewal of caldera filling with lava eventually overtopping the caldera rim, decreased magma supply so that the quiet lingers for years, increased magma supply so that the quiet ends in months, resumption of Mauna Loa activity…or something else?”
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqu...utc","viewModes":["list","map"],"event":null}


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 21:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 23:31)




----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2018 às 09:51)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 18:00)

WOW! Sempre desejei ver este vulcão! É simplesmente o supra sumo do exotismo em vulcanologia... é o único vulcão do mundo em que a rocha expelida são carbonatitos! Uma rocha vulcânica formada essencialmente por carbonatos e terras raras!  


https://blacksmoker.wordpress.com/2017/12/15/carbonatitos/

video: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...hows-early-sign-eruption-181209112504403.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 23:37)

*A erupção de G. Soputan, Sulawesi do Norte, em 16 de dezembro de 2018 às 5:40 am com a altura da coluna de cinzas observada ± 7.000 m acima do pico (± 8.809 m acima do nível do mar). Observou-se que a coluna de cinzas era cinza com uma intensidade espessa que se inclinava para o sudoeste*
*


O vídeo da erupção de Soputan ainda está em andamento. Tomado esta manhã às 06.29 WITA pelo Observador do Vulcão Soputan, Fahrul Roji*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 23:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 12:46)

*Luz observada do pico de Soputan. A foto foi tirada do posto de Soputan PGA em 05.48 WITA*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 22:09)

*Timelapse impressionante capta erupção do Vulcão Etna*
20 Dez 2018 ·
https://www.sapo.pt/#vhs-dmk1jSkDAnCCZtKU65fk


----------



## aoc36 (23 Dez 2018 às 00:29)

*Tsunami causado por erupção de vulcão faz pelo menos 20 mortos e 165 feridos na Indonés*

https://observador.pt/2018/12/22/tsunami-faz-pelo-menos-20-mortos-e-165-feridos-na-indonesia/


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 09:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 09:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 09:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 12:14)

*O número de vítimas e danos devido ao tsunami no Estreito de Sunda em 23/12/2018 às 16h00 WIB registrou 222 pessoas morreram, 843 pessoas ficaram feridas e 28 pessoas estavam desaparecidas. Danos físicos: 556 unidades habitacionais foram danificadas, 9 unidades hoteleiras foram danificadas, 60 barracas culinárias foram danificadas, 350 barcos foram danificados.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 18:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 20:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 19:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2018 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 11:36)

*Vulcão Etna. Sismo de 4,8 provoca danos em edifícios e faz pelo menos 30 feridos*
26 dez 2018 09:05

Um sismo de magnitude 4,8 na escala de Richter atingiu esta quarta-feira a província de Catânia, na Sicília, junto ao monte Etna, fazendo pelo menos 30 feridos e provocando alguns danos em edifícios.





Giovanni ISOLINO / AFP

O sismo ocorreu dois dias depois de o vulcão Etna, o mais alto e mais ativo da Europa, ter entrado em erupção.

O sismo atingiu a ilha às 3h19 [2h19, hora de Lisboa], levando a população a sair das suas casas e a dormir nos carros, de acordo com a Reuters.

Pelo menos 30 pessoas ficaram feridas, todas sem gravidade, segundo as autoridades.

Algumas casas antigas e outras devolutas acabaram por ruir parcialmente na localidade de Fleri e Zafferana Etnea.

O Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia (INGV) informou que o sismo ocorreu a apenas um quilómetro de profundidade, com epicentro junto às localidades de Viagrande e Trecastagni.

O mesmo instituto diz que, desde segunda-feira, depois do início da erupção do Etna, já se registaram mais de 130 tremores.

Uma pequena parte da estrada junto o mar foi fechada por precaução, mas o aeroporto de Fontanarossa, na Catânia, a capital da província, próximo do vulcão, permanece aberto, segundo a agência France-Presse.
 O chefe da proteção Civil deslocar-se-á hoje à Sicília para ver os prejuízos causados pelos abalos, na sequência da erupção do Etna.

O Etna, com 3.300 metros, é o vulcão mais ativo da Europa, com erupções frequentes. A sua última fase eruptiva foi na primavera de 2017 e a última grande erupção, no inverno de 2008/2009.

_*Com agências_

_[Última atualização às 11h30 - Atualiza número de feridos para 30]_
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-em-edificios-e-faz-pelo-menos-quatro-feridos


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 12:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 16:42)




----------



## rokleon (26 Dez 2018 às 19:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


outra excelente imagem


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

O Stromboli e o Vesúvio também estão em actividade...


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2018 às 20:59)

Será impressão minha ou a actividade dos vulcões da terra resolveram acordar todos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

Cesar disse:


> Será impressão minha ou a actividade dos vulcões da terra resolveram acordar todos.


Não são todos, são só 42 neste momento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 09:44)




----------



## fablept (27 Dez 2018 às 12:53)

Muitas fotos sobre o tsunami de 22 de Dezembro na Indonésia..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...pts-flights-diverted.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2018 às 10:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2018 às 21:52)




----------

